# Worst Game Endings of ALL Time?



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2006)

*My vote:*
Halo 2
Dead Rising
Wizardry VII
Metroid Prime
Half-Life 2

Ironically, the games listed above are also some of the BEST games of all time. The game endings all seemed rush and/or half-assed. Dissapointing considering the amazing rush to get to the grand finale...

*No spoilers, please!*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

my vote:
legaia 2 dual saga(ps2)
grandia 2 (ps2)
N3 Ninety Nine Nights (xbox360)
saints row (xbox360)

and i'll think of some more later. kinda' got a migraine right now.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 14, 2006)

Star Wars: Knight of the Old Republic II, hands down.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Halo 2



I thought Halo 2 had a good ending.  In some ways, I didn't *like* it, but it was good.  For one thing, it told anyone with half a brain that there would definitely be a third Halo game.

As for my vote(s) on worst game ending(s)...I'll have to think on that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 14, 2006)

Deus Ex: Invisible War.
DX1 had a great "less of evils" selection. IW's were just lacking. The personality changes, the way you did it. Just so Meh.

Anachronox. Why? Cliffhanger with no sequel.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the ending was mediocre... it really didn't tie things together and give me a feeling that I actually FINISHED the game. I think games, even with pending sequals, should still have satisfying endings.

It just felt... rushed. like Metroid Prime. The ending was just short and unrewarding to me.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 14, 2006)

Eye of the Beholder.

There is nothing to spoil. 

You get a blue screen saying "You killed the beholder! now you go home and are heroes!"


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Eye of the Beholder.
> 
> There is nothing to spoil.
> 
> You get a blue screen saying "You killed the beholder! now you go home and are heroes!"


That's pretty much how Wizardry VII ended. You put in 100+ hours into the RPG and get a "You have defeated the Dark Savant, but for now... victory is only temporary". I can't remember the exact text, but it blew my mind.

Eye of the Behold was a GREAT game, but I think the second Eye of the Behold was about ten times better all around.


----------



## Kyoujini (Oct 14, 2006)

Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
Saints Row
Eternal Darkness
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II
Ninety Nine Nights

There's a few that have absolutely horrible endings. I'd have to say the biggest letdown is Dreamfall, the ending just leaves everything open, it isn't even an ending, it just stops in the middle of the story.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

let me point out that N3 has multiple endings as it has multiple characters and different endings for each. even though i didn't like most of them, there were a few that were worth it.


----------



## Kyoujini (Oct 14, 2006)

The problem with the endings of N3 were that the stories didn't go anywhere, also the campaigns were too short. And for some of the characters the endings look like something big is about to happen and then it just stops there. I just hate that.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 14, 2006)

Ghosts and Goblins, but that's really unfair as most 8bit games were lucky to have a ending at all.

I'd say Halo 2. I shouldn't have to read Ghosts of Onix to really get a ending but eh, atypical Bungie.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 14, 2006)

Lomax on the PS had a bit of a disappointing ending. After finally finishing off the final boss, you'd get a window saying "Thanks, you've saved us - goodbye!" and that was your lot.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 14, 2006)

uhm I would say FFX the boss battle you couldn't even die? what's up with that and it was just kinda meh to me. and dragoneer it is a spatula just one that vibrates -grins-


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time because of the boss battle that's before the ending.


----------



## Talash (Oct 14, 2006)

I still think Half-Life's ending was pretty awful. Going to a god-awful "Alien Dimention", doing a bit of platform gaming, killing a gigantic headcrab with one enourmous testicle, and then climaxing with beating the brains out of a colossal baby with a crowbar. No hang on, that sounds alot more fun that it actually was...


----------



## Valoc Darkmyre (Oct 14, 2006)

My list may piss off a lot of people, but here it is. =P

Final Fantasy X-2's good and perfect endings (Anyone who's played and beaten X should know why)
Devil May Cry
Final Fantasy VII
Spyro the Dragon
PokÃ©mon (Core games RBY, GSC, RSE)
Super Mario Sunshine
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## Suule (Oct 14, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Eye of the Beholder.
> 
> There is nothing to spoil.
> 
> You get a blue screen saying "You killed the beholder! now you go home and are heroes!"



Errr... you know there's a version with the animated ending that was released after the infamous "YOU KILLED THE BEHOLDER" ending.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 14, 2006)

FFX's final boss has to be one of the most bizarre ever, but its actual ending was excellent.


----------



## Suule (Oct 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Wizardry VII
> Half-Life 2



Sadly enough... Wiz VII's ending was in tradition of Wiz VI - text over graphical images... Even though it has like 3 diffrent endings it always led to one thing...

HL2... WORST ENDING EVER. Deus Ex Machina ending is prolly the WORST kind of ending around...

Other bad endings include: 

Medal Of Honor: The text - "You won", that's all to it

Wing Commander V - You know why.

Red Alert II - WHAT? IS THIS WAR OR A GODDAMN PARODY???

Might & Magic 6 - Have a diploma, now GTFO

The endings that disappointed me:

Nocture - WHERE'S THE GODDAMN SEQUEL??? WHAT HAPPENED???!!!

Final Fantasy VII - No comment.


----------



## Suule (Oct 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> That's pretty much how Wizardry VII ended. You put in 100+ hours into the RPG and get a "You have defeated the Dark Savant, but for now... victory is only temporary". I can't remember the exact text, but it blew my mind.
> 
> Eye of the Behold was a GREAT game, but I think the second Eye of the Behold was about ten times better all around.



The cliffhanger ending was there because... of Wiz 8 in the planning. It was in Wiz VI too: "You grab the pen, but... *Ends here*"

It wasn't a result of bad writting, but really really really bad type of a cliffhanger ending.

EoB = 

I - was good... very good. Very climatic, perfect dungeon crawler, even better than Dungeon Master

II - It was the best dungeon crawler of all time... lots of text, NPCs, good puzzles, very good storyline... The ending was kind of Deus Ex Machinish, but...

I liked playing the game.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 14, 2006)

Half-Life - The whole Alien Dimension level was just a weird way to end it.

Dreamfall:The Longest Journey - More dissappointing than bad, because there was no ending.

Beyond Good and Evil - Only because it sets up a sequal that might never come out.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2006)

Soul Reaver .. I love the whole series and the game itself, but you could just feel the end was rushed  *and they admitted it was*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

the Halo 2 cliffhanger.
-.=.-
you have got to be kidding me?
I played the entire game for that s#@$?
*sigh*


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 15, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Red Alert II - WHAT? IS THIS WAR OR A GODDAMN PARODY???


Let me explain it,

It's C&C.



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> HL2... WORST ENDING EVER. Deus Ex Machina ending is prolly the WORST kind of ending around...


It did the exact same thing as Halo 2 did. But in the end HL2 shits all over Halo.



			
				Talash said:
			
		

> I still think Half-Life's ending was pretty awful. Going to a god-awful "Alien Dimention", doing a bit of platform gaming, killing a gigantic headcrab with one enourmous testicle, and then climaxing with beating the brains out of a colossal baby with a crowbar. No hang on, that sounds alot more fun that it actually was...


How esle were they meant to stop the aliens for 'invading' then?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 15, 2006)

I was actually disappointed with Final Fantasy VI's ending, as much as I loved every other aspect of the story.


----------



## Suule (Oct 15, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Let me explain it,
> 
> It's C&C.



Excuse me? C&C 1 - GDI - 2 great endings (Especially the Ion Cannon one), NOD - great ending

C&C: RA - Allies - EXCELLENT ENDING ( Ha ha ha Stavros  ), Russians - a bit too strange for my taste, but one of my favorite villans was there (and I'm not talking about Uncle Joseph).

C&C2: Hollywood-esque ending (The General gets his bitch)

C&C2: RA - WTF IS THS SHIT?

RA1 had EXCELLENT movies IMO. Especially Stalin's burst of rages, Tanya was not some Lara Croft rip-off, but more of a hardcore spy one... real war going on...

RA2 - Weird 50s-style Sci-Fi movie... nuff said. Yuri's revenge only made it sink deeper.


----------



## biffiea (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on. MYST III Exile had to have the worst ending. You spend countless hours on the game, and what happens. You pull a switch and everyone goes home. Very crappy ending to a very good game. 

Also, there was Tales of Legendia. The end to the character quests was awful. The first half of the game rocked, then the second half sucked. The scene after the final boss just to got too happy froo-froo sunshine for my tastes.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 15, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> RA2 - Weird 50s-style Sci-Fi movie... nuff said. Yuri's revenge only made it sink deeper.


That's really specfic.


----------



## Talash (Oct 15, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Talash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ive no objection, per say, to the actual IDEA, but the execution was clumsy to the point of inflicting self-harm. That Gigantic-One-Balled headcrab still haunts my dreams, and the baby was probably the lamest end boss ive ever seen. The fall in quality when the player entered Zen/Xen (I think it was called?) was atrocious compared with the brilliance of the rest of the game.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 15, 2006)

I actually also wasn't too fond of the end of Xenosaga.  I mean, the ending, storywise was nice, if not _very_ strange (why was everyone naked?  I don't get it...).
What made the ending bad was the last ten hours, also known as disc 2, where you have to sit through hours of text, get thrown in a few random dungeons, and never get to navigate the overworld or explore or anything.  It feels like they got low on funding so decided to turn it into an interactive book for disc 2.


----------



## Suule (Oct 15, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really expected from Red Alert 2 to follow a serious line that RA has started.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, RA did try to take a serious tone (although looking back on it the acting is rather corny) - but RA2's films were very caricatured to the point of being pantomime-like.


----------



## kitsubaka (Oct 15, 2006)

Resident Evil 4 - I have beaten the game twice I LOVE it, the ending is just kinda, eh? The things that you unlock after you beat it make up for it though.
Legend of the Dragoon - ....
Legend of Zelda: Windwaker - I actually really enjoyed the game....but the last boss was disapointingly easy.


----------



## Suule (Oct 15, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Yes, RA did try to take a serious tone (although looking back on it the acting is rather corny) - but RA2's films were very caricatured to the point of being pantomime-like.



The allied general acting was very very stiff, I liked Stavros' acting, it was good - man with a vendetta. Einstein in RA1 was far more better than in RA2... On USSR side, Stalin was a bit overdrawn, while all of his staff was good.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2006)

I have no idea how you took the RA acting seroiusly (I use this very loosely). Yes it _tried_ to be but it fell into the Try Hard bin and was found corny yet exellent. Or it was just picked up from the start as corny. It's great fun to watch but there's no way it could be taken seroiusly.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 16, 2006)

Silent Hill 2's Alone/In Water ending. Boy, that depressed the hell out of me, until I realised there were multiple endings.
Also, Vagrant Story, mainly because I only ever finished it once and there was a power-cut half-way through the ending. Frustrating much?


----------



## Suule (Oct 16, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I have no idea how you took the RA acting seroiusly (I use this very loosely). Yes it _tried_ to be but it fell into the Try Hard bin and was found corny yet exellent. Or it was just picked up from the start as corny. It's great fun to watch but there's no way it could be taken seroiusly.



Well I didnt take it all seriously... it kind of reminded me of a 1960 war movies, but still wasnt as terrible as RA2, let alone it was better than CC:TDs talking heads.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 16, 2006)

Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future had a disappointing ending.


----------



## TORA (Oct 16, 2006)

"Ren and Stimpy: Veediots!" for SNES. After you beat the boss, you get a quick Ren and Stimpy dialogue, and then the staff rolls (which is only 2 screens), and they alternate back and forth forever while the "Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!" song plays in the background, also forever.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 16, 2006)

That sounds pretty unbeatable. Not only is it a bad ending, but it also tries to render you insane.


----------



## Foxlink (Oct 18, 2006)

Wellll, going old school, I think the worst ending that I have seen is Sega CD's Lunar 1, The Silver Star... but going even further back, for the Atari 2600, there is a game called Megamania- I beat that SOB and all it did was freeze up.  It just shows the score of 999,999 and stops.... I know it was an early game and endings weren't the top priority then but.. sheeshh.. 

=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Alchera (Oct 18, 2006)

Starfox Assault (Enough said)

Starfox Adventures (Enough said)

Final Fantasy: Dirge of Cerberus  (Okay...honestly, Advent Children should have been the end of the FF7 Saga...this dragged it out WAY too much.)

Final Fantasy 9 (Was too predictable)

Final Fantasy X-2 (Should have ended with FFX...'kay? There's no mystery left here....)


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> Starfox Assault (Enough said)



Agreed



			
				Alchera said:
			
		

> Starfox Adventures (Enough said)



To what I've gathered from various SF-related sites it seems the whole game ending (including a fight with you know who) was rushed and the original plan was much much much more interesting.



			
				Alchera said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy: Dirge of Cerberus  (Okay...honestly, Advent Children should have been the end of the FF7 Saga...this dragged it out WAY too much.)



Haven't seen it. And to me Advent Children was just FF:Matrix. Philosophy, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, Philosophy... IMO FF:AC should've NEVER happened.



			
				Alchera said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 9 (Was too predictable)



The whole game was too predicatable.



			
				Alchera said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy X-2 (Should have ended with FFX...'kay? There's no mystery left here....)



Another FF that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 21, 2006)

Final Fantasy X-2. I really really liked the game, but the "good/perfect ending" basically destroyed everything that made FFX's ending great and meaningful.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 21, 2006)

I've just remembered how rubbish Quake 4's ending was (you're airlifted back to your ship, told by your superior that you have new orders... and that's it.) The cutscenes that you get during normal gameplay were much more impressive.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 22, 2006)

Not really an _ending_, but the final level in Dead or Alive 4's Story Mode and Time Attack Mode, where you fight Alpha 152, suffers from serious "SNK Boss Syndrome"--that is, massively massively massively overpowered boss.  I'm only mediocre at fighting games, but it still took me 45 minutes to beat Alpha 152 the last time I played--and that's on the easiest difficulty setting.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 22, 2006)

DMKA said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy X-2. I really really liked the game, but the "good/perfect ending" basically destroyed everything that made FFX's ending great and meaningful.



The only thing I liked about FFX-2 was the fact Yevon was still hiding shit, just like most organized religions hide shit.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 22, 2006)

I quited like FFX-2, it was nice fun XD but yeah, it was pointless after FFX (Which I also liked, but not something I'd get =/ )

Another game that has worst ending? Well, for one, I think it's Perfect Dark ZERO.....god, I do love the game, but the last boss is MOST WORST BOSS FIGHT I'VE EVER SEEN. And the ending is also shit. Perfect Dark, while bit crap (ending, I mean! THe game is fuckin' brilliant!) - makes more sense and is far better than PDZ's ending...no, the whole storyline. ._.


----------



## Emerson (Oct 25, 2006)

EVERY ENDING IN MORTAL KOMBAT: ARMAGEDDON...

And most MK's in general.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Oct 25, 2006)

You want my vote, Resident Evil 4 , great last boss level, but just about the most cheesetastic ending possible.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 25, 2006)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> You want my vote, Resident Evil 4 , great last boss level, but just about the most cheesetastic ending possible.



HUSH YOU.

No, you're probably right, but the game was too awesome for me to notice.


----------



## sasaki (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, it seems I'm late. Most of the games I'd criticize endings for are covered. Here's another one for the pool of suck.

Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos - Archimonde had a lame death. Whisps and an exploding tree. Had to be Hippies... I mean Night Elves. 8|


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 25, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Also, Vagrant Story, mainly because I only ever finished it once and there was a power-cut half-way through the ending. Frustrating much?



Frustrating,but the final boss was rather easy ( at least, for me ), so why not just kill the guy and watch it again? 

Because VS has one of the best stories out there, and a VERY good ending. No kidding.



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Alchera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is now quoted for being the essence of truth. I loved the ending of FFVII, open to speculation and all ( how can You not like an ending that implies that possibly all humanity vanished from the surface of the earth AFTER saving it?) ... untill FFVII:AC happened. It shredded almost every positive aspect of the game to pieces, destroyed the most believable and fun theories,and that in the process of being a very very very BAD movie. I was crying _for_ FFVII-2 like every other fan out there, now I am _because_ of it. 

Conclusion: Sequels tend to suck. Especially if they are films made by game developers 

From the department of sucky endings, my Vote goes for Resident Evil 4, as well. And 3.  And 1, actually, they were all pretty similar( 2 being the exception, but the exploding was done in 3, anyways.). Why do the endings always has to involve something _exploding_, for heaven's sake? And the exploding island... cheeeesy. Meh! 
'twas a great game, no doubt ( although not a resident evil per se. Leon May Cry much? ), but the ending...ahh... all words are wasted on it. 

Also, Breath of Fire 3. Yay, we killed the boss! ...End. 

And almost every character ending of the Tekken series. Especially Tekken 5. Come ON. Instead of focusing on a detailed view of Paul's beard, can't You give me more than 15 seconds for each character? But it's still topped by the infamous Bloody Roar 3, where we get STATIC manga screens and some WRITTEN - not even spoken! - text. Yay! Someone, give me a sledgehammer. *sigh*

No, I am not a violent man, no worries =)

~Sylv


----------



## GuitarSolo (Oct 25, 2006)

DMKA said:
			
		

> GuitarSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know, it was an awesome game, just coulda ended better.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Oct 25, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Deus Ex: Invisible War.
> DX1 had a great "less of evils" selection. IW's were just lacking. The personality changes, the way you did it. Just so Meh.
> 
> Anachronox. Why? Cliffhanger with no sequel.



Could you believe that selection where you decided to go with the Templars in the end and Alex goes all wacko and anti-tech suddenly? It was so very fake and so non Alex that it made me laugh.

At least in the old Deus Ex you got hints all around and you felt a certain pressure. Here you had options and it was full up to you without a point of no return until you completed an full ending task. It really felt as if your choice mattered big time. I didn't feel that with IW.

Helios ending in Deus Ex. I love watch it. It was very short but it felt very satisfying. I can still only talk pure love about Deus Ex. Still best game ever made in my view.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 25, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Helios ending in Deus Ex. I love watch it. It was very short but it felt very satisfying. I can still only talk pure love about Deus Ex. Still best game ever made in my view.



"For it is the dawning of a new day"

Deus ex's ending was just so good that I sat there for several minutes after completing it just thinking about how superb that game was.

Telling though it is, Deus ex's story was less computer game and more good sci-fi novel.

Half life was fun with a crap ending, but Deus Ex was _serious business_


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Mario Kart DS, I didn't like the riding in the sunset part that much.  I'd perfer the view of the courses in the other games, instead of that games ending.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 26, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the bit where he'd fly off screen and fly back overhead before unleashing his one-hit kill attack. My timing sucks and I can't counter him in time. Poor Sydney though, not a nice way to die.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 27, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed on the outside and cringed on the inside.
I chose to join. I actually though it was a sarcasm option!


----------



## Foxlink (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, to add to my baaaaad endings.. LOL  I'll have to add Tokyo Extreme Racer 2- mind you, I haven't beaten EVERYONE yet, but when you finally beat the 'main' bad guy, you get stuck back at the beginning, and you have to drive FOR EVER, just to find the people you didn't either find or beat before....

=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Myr (Oct 28, 2006)

Games with the worst endings ever? Let's see...

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas -- Final mission was lame.

GTA3 (Liberty City) -- Did this even have an ending at all?

Ace Combat 4 -- 3 had a much more exciting series of rediculous missions before the end. 5 also was better at the end, but this game did have a great dogfight mission over the islands launch pad. That just about killed every mission in 3, 4, and 5.

Final Fantasy 8 -- Has got nothing on FF7! Really boring and tedious.

Final Fantasy 9 -- You kill dragons! 

Need for Speed: Most Wanted -- And for that matter, all EA games...if there's even an ending at all. NFS:MW's ending was ok, but it's too bad the cops weren't better.

Now I am taking into account games that actually have endings vs. games that do NOT have endings. Games like HL2 and Halo2 I really don't think have endings. They end more as "to be continued" and that's very annoying. I would venture to say that Halo2 had a crappy ending, but HL2 I would say did NOT have a crappy ending. That whole last part with the citadel was very exciting (much more so than the sort of boringness the game got into during the regular story), and when you get up to the top with that huge explosion and time just sort of stops in the middle of the explosion....well, I have NEVER seen that done before in a game. I would like to see more of that sort of play with time. It was really neat the way things exploded and then just slowed to a stop while in progress.

Of course I will never miss the quality of ending we saw back in Super Mario World.  Too many games these days just gloss right over the ending. When's the last time you got a parade of Yoshis and Nintendo characters?


----------



## Solaris (Nov 2, 2006)

Worst endings I'd have to say:

Yoshis Story - I forget the exact ending but I beat it in 20 some minutes and just as quickly returned it.

Dragons Quater - horiable ending with horiable game mechanics. Only game I ever played in that if you didnt beat it in so many hours the save file would delete itself. That and to get the best ending (which I never did) you had to beat it with no saves. The stratagy guide actuly recommended getting an external power supply in case of a power outage.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 3, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knight of the Old Republic II, hands down.



I. FUCKING. AGREE.


----------



## werewolfzombies (Nov 3, 2006)

everquest....


----------



## Creed of Heresy (Nov 6, 2006)

Worst endings.  Hm.  I notice Halo 2 being tossed around a bit.  I personally don't think it sucked...yeah, it wasn't rewarding, but the thing was Halo 2 and Halo 3 are supposed to be a continuous storyline instead of the ending to the first Halo, which had a period of time between its end and Halo2's beginning.  Worst endings, though...  Darkwatch.  Dunno how many people played that game, but either ending was pretty sucktastic.  Star Wars, Knights of the old republic II, obviously.  And all the endings to the recent mario games.  Super Smash Brothers.  Let's face it.  A hand going explodey and screaming its way to its demise in the distant?  Booo...  Harvest Moon.  All of them.  ...Well, Harvest Moon in general sucks.    That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

As I understand it, the problem with the english version of FF7 was that they changed alot of the story around, as well as mis-translated alot of the game. Put those things together and you have a game that isen't what it was meant to be.

FF8 I haven't finished, I spend more time playing the mini-card game than the actual game >< .

What else has a bad ending? hmm...

Black & White 2... because the game doesn't end! You just go back to the first challenge land and play it all over again! You keep your alignment and your creature keeps it's mind, but it's back to being all tiny-sized! -_-


----------



## psion (Nov 6, 2006)

Worst ending ever was Myst (original).  After all that work... you get dumped back into the game.
Second worst ending ever:  Half-Life 2.  Dammit G-Man, at least give me a choice this time!  It would be worth getting episode one and two just to see if I can smite that guy with Gordon's rightous crowbar!
If asked which Deus Ex was better, I'd say the first one hands down.  If asked which had the better ending, I'd say IW.  IW at least had the advantage of having one ending you might consider a "good" choice.  In Deus Ex your choices at the end included merging with a AI (to what tangible purpose?), keeping the world the way it was (a nightmare that made the 30's look good) or completely bring everything down (Tong's suggestion) and give the world a blank canvas to build from (clearly ignoring the chaos and anarchy that would erupt from a breakdown of global communications.)


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 6, 2006)

psion said:
			
		

> If asked which Deus Ex was better, I'd say the first one hands down.  If asked which had the better ending, I'd say IW.  IW at least had the advantage of having one ending you might consider a "good" choice.  In Deus Ex your choices at the end included merging with a AI (to what tangible purpose?), keeping the world the way it was (a nightmare that made the 30's look good) or completely bring everything down (Tong's suggestion) and give the world a blank canvas to build from (clearly ignoring the chaos and anarchy that would erupt from a breakdown of global communications.)



Your forgetting the Illuminati ending which was to keep the world more or less as it was, only ruled by that group instead of MJ12. If you wanted things to change the least that ending would been the best. The HELIOS merger left everything open to speculation. It could meant everything changed or didn't (at least till IW came along)  So that choice left you with more uncertainty.

IW's endings all sucked. Unlike DX they weren't nearly as open leaving little to the imagination.


----------



## Olin (Nov 6, 2006)

Creed of Heresy said:
			
		

> Worst endings.  Hm.  I notice Halo 2 being tossed around a bit.  I personally don't think it sucked...yeah, it wasn't rewarding, but the thing was Halo 2 and Halo 3 are supposed to be a continuous storyline instead of the ending to the first Halo, which had a period of time between its end and Halo2's beginning.  Worst endings, though...  Darkwatch.  Dunno how many people played that game, but either ending was pretty sucktastic.  Star Wars, Knights of the old republic II, obviously.  And all the endings to the recent mario games.  Super Smash Brothers.  Let's face it.  A hand going explodey and screaming its way to its demise in the distant?  Booo...  Harvest Moon.  All of them.  ...Well, Harvest Moon in general sucks.    That's all I can think of at the moment.


omg Darkwatch's ending SUCKED. I watched my brother become so addicted, play all the way through to the end and then.. what? Yeah.


----------



## Athais (Nov 6, 2006)

Final fantasy X. The ending was...basically a cliffhanger

Tetris: There is no ending to that game.


----------



## psion (Nov 6, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Your forgetting the Illuminati ending which was to keep the world more or less as it was, only ruled by that group instead of MJ12. If you wanted things to change the least that ending would been the best. The HELIOS merger left everything open to speculation. It could meant everything changed or didn't (at least till IW came along)Â Â So that choice left you with more uncertainty.
> 
> IW's endings all sucked. Unlike DX they weren't nearly as open leaving little to the imagination.



Ahem, the Illuminati ending WAS the ending where you kept the world the glorous little hovel it was presented as in the first game.
IW's endings may have been less open-ended, but the endgame question was no longer "how do I want to change the world?" and was instead "What do I believe Transhumanism should be like?" (If you go back and try to listen to different NPCs, you'd find that each group subscribes to a different view (Apostle Corp:Brave New World, Omar: Neo-Darwinism, etc...) on the topics of bio- and nano-technologies such as the nano-augs that were front and center in the game.
I won't get into which ending was the worst, I wasn't a *true* Deus Ex fan and earned all the endings yet.  There, I'm done.


----------



## DarkBladeWolf (Nov 6, 2006)

My vote is Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords. I have never seen a video game ending more horrible than that, although the first one's ending was cool, espicially the Dark Side ending.


----------



## Landis (Nov 6, 2006)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> You want my vote, Resident Evil 4 , great last boss level, but just about the most cheesetastic ending possible.




I agree but that game was kickass all the way through so I forgive it.


----------



## Landis (Nov 6, 2006)

THe worst ending in recent memory is Star Fox Adventures(beat it yesterday). I was like wtf? 

OMG Spoilers!!!  Ummm ok I'll kill andross since I resurrected him for some reason. Then in the end you get like a sentence to explain it and boom the end. Oh and theres foreshadowing of Fox giving a few thrusts to Krystal.

omg end spoilers!!!


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2006)

psion said:
			
		

> Ahem, the Illuminati ending WAS the ending where you kept the world the glorous little hovel it was presented as in the first game.
> IW's endings may have been less open-ended, *but the endgame question was no longer "how do I want to change the world?" and was instead "What do I believe Transhumanism should be like?"* (If you go back and try to listen to different NPCs, you'd find that each group subscribes to a different view (Apostle Corp:Brave New World, Omar: Neo-Darwinism, etc...) on the topics of bio- and nano-technologies such as the nano-augs that were front and center in the game.
> I won't get into which ending was the worst, I wasn't a *true* Deus Ex fan and earned all the endings yet.  There, I'm done.


That's why the first DX was better. Less of three evils. There was no soild ending but you have a general idea on the shit you'll cause.

IW endings are final, the end, game over:
Templar: Bio-mods ARE TEH EvIl RAWwararrrAarr.
Illuminati: We control the world and theres nothing you can do about it bitches! Hahaha!
JC: LeT's All Be ThE Same lolololol!
Omar: WE KICK ASS! DIE FOO'S!!!


----------



## psion (Nov 7, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> psion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And look how they made the sequel, they smashed the first three endings together and managed to extract a halfway decent story out of it.  Can you imagine the nightmare of making a game that included all FOUR of those faction's philosphies?  I imagine Spector must have said something akin to "there is no way we can make a third game out of this and call it decent, let's just make the endings final and leave it at that."
PS:  Out of the four, the Omar were the only ones halfway decent in my mind.  Their beliefs on cybernetic and genetic adaptation left plenty of wiggle-room for individuality (unlike JC) yet left it open to everyone (unlike the Illuminati.)  That and their frog suits were freaking awesome!


----------



## AnarchicQ (Nov 7, 2006)

Halo 2.
Silent Hilll 3's "Good" Ending.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

psion said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those suits are awesome.

But yeah, what you said was the thing that bothered me a lot. IW just went it's own take on the endings and the story wasn't all that bad... But most of the game it felt like you made lil progress story wise and then, when your close to the end you suddenly get flooded with all kinds of information and it goes so fast that it seemed they just wanted to wrap up the game asap.

Out of all those the Templar ending was just uber funny and suckage at the same time. Alex went suddenly nuts out of nowhere making it just so unbelievable and out of character for him that it was a pure mismatch.

No, i did try out all the endings but IW never made me come back afterwards. However, i still play DX a lot. I still find new secrets, info and hidden passageways i didn't see or used before. This game still is to me the best (single player)PC game ever made. I never saw a game so deep and filled with info i was compelled to actually read then DX.


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 7, 2006)

Valoc Darkmyre said:
			
		

> PokÃ©mon (Core games RBY, GSC, RSE)



:lol: technically Pokemon doesn't really end. The "core" games (i.e. Gameboy) didn't really end, you just ran around, catching all the lil critters you could, and then you drug them to fight other lil critters :lol: Even when you beat all the gyms and "elite" people all you could do was keep fighting and keep catching more Pokemon.  Which yes.. that does suck.. its like.. I spent hours.. and hours doing this.. and wtf.. what do I do with all these things I caught now? ^^;



			
				kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 4 - I have beaten the game twice I LOVE it, the ending is just kinda, eh? The things that you unlock after you beat it make up for it though.



Game was great, girl was whiney (I forget her name) but yes.. ending sucked very much.. and here I though it would be better cuz it was different than the other RE games.



			
				kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Legend of the Dragoon - ....



Love the game, loved the armor, especially his white armor at the end.. but yeah .. the ending thing sucked ^^;



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas -- Final mission was lame.



Yeah it was, especially if you weren't fireproof.  Ending the GTA games kinda suck anyway because kinda like the Pokemon ones.. even though you're outta missions you still just.. run around and kill things ^^;



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> Need for Speed: Most Wanted -- And for that matter, all EA games...if there's even an ending at all. NFS:MW's ending was ok, but it's too bad the cops weren't better.



:lol: the cops weren't bad in the last mission.. after you beat all the blacklist.. but the rest of the game they were horrible.  the whole game was just too easy to me.  I have a hope that NFS Carbon will be better. At least in some ways.  I already know it has better cars, and I'm hoping to pick it up sometime this week.


----------



## Argon (Nov 8, 2006)

Power Ranges for the SNES..... black ranger doing his 2-d tastic dance! ><

Someone should make a joke icon out of it


----------



## psion (Nov 8, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Those suits are awesome.
> 
> But yeah, what you said was the thing that bothered me a lot. IW just went it's own take on the endings and the story wasn't all that bad... But most of the game it felt like you made lil progress story wise and then, when your close to the end you suddenly get flooded with all kinds of information and it goes so fast that it seemed they just wanted to wrap up the game asap.
> 
> Out of all those the Templar ending was just uber funny and suckage at the same time. Alex went suddenly nuts out of nowhere making it just so unbelievable and out of character for him that it was a pure mismatch.



And the end battle in the bowels of Area 51 wasn't a sudden deluge of intel?  You had the obvious (stop Paige) but as you go down both Tong (let's bring back the Dark Ages) and Helious (I changed my mind, I want to do the fusion dance with you instead) were both a sudden "huh-wha?" moment.  I still can't believe I initially found myself nodding to Tong's rational for trashing the Aquinous server Bob Paige set up down there.

Back on topic, another crappy ending belonged to a fairly obscure PC game called Hardwar.  It was a futuristic flight sim where you were a mercenary pilot on the moon of Titan.  Corporate backers pulled the plug on the colony and left you stranded with everyone else there.  It was a beautifuly deep story-driven game that didn't get the polish or the respect it deserved.  The ending sucked because it was a cliff-hanger with your home being destroyed and your only safety was a alien ship you hitched a ride on (long story.)  The game was so obscure it never sold enough to justify a sequel.


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 8, 2006)

another one that no one has mentioned yet is Flashback: The Quest For Identity (SNES version).  Once I figured out how to get past the first lil bit, I loved it but the ending kinda disappointed. Going through all that just to get a spaceship flying off and a journal entry.  It left you wanting more and then they finally did make it (Fade to Black on PS1) it was like.. not that good ^^;


----------



## Ropii (Dec 8, 2006)

The worst ending in Akumajo Dracula: Gallery of Labrinth(castlevania PoR). Its not even an ending really, just ahint on how to get the good ending and the game over screen.:?


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 10, 2006)

Hokay, worst game ending ever goes straight to Colossus.  I think that's the right name... your enemies were pretty much the boss AND the level.  The one that involved you crawling your ass all over some big grass-and-dirt enemy to stab it in a sweet spot til' it died a whole bunch of times.  Well, the whole point is that you do this to bring your girlfriend back to life through some strange dirtgrass-thing killing magic.  You do all this, it'll take you about three days if you don't sleep or go to work.  I watched my friend do this on and off for a few days.  In his plight, he almost gave himself a nervous freaking breakdown trying to kill some of these mothers.  So the ending comes, and after you pretty much turn into a demon to kill some would-be human interlopers, you turn back to tiny human form and go over to your still dead girlfriend, thinking there's gonna be some sweet, sweet reverse snuff nookie lovin', but OH NO!  You start getting sucked backwards into this big bowl-thing at the back of the temple.  Now the part that makes that REALLY bad is that you'll have control of your character for the whole process:  So you fight and kick and drag your ass across the floor to the pedestal of dead girl holding, only to find an invisible wall.  Oh joy.  At that point it takes another ten minutes to just give up and roll backwards to the bloody bowl, now knowing that that was exactly what was meant to happen.  There's a big flash of light and a fade and... GIRL WAKES UP!  YAY!  Thinking there's gonna be some coitus when she finds you in the bowl, hopefully unharmed, you watch her get up and walk across the room and look in the bowl to find that you have been turned into a baby.  With horns.  Then there's a cutscene of her walking around with you in her arms, taking up the position of mother.  CHRIST!  You spent all that time trying to get her in the sack and now she's playing like she's your MOTHER!  Worst of all, the assholes who tried to kill you earlier destroyed the bridge back to civilization on their way out, so you're stuck in colossus land with what is now basically your mother, your injured horse, and some birds.  To hell with that.  Really, nowhere near worth the effort.  ,,I,, And that's a big bird flip to all the people who made that game.  No deal.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 10, 2006)

The game you're talking about is called "Shadow of the Colossus".

But yeah, that _is_ a pretty effed-up ending.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 10, 2006)

HL2 was supposed to end like that cause they're sequaling it but still / my vote

Final Fantasy 9 the ending was good, but the final boss was the WORST of any game and had the least to do with the storyline...


----------



## Wiegraff (Dec 10, 2006)

Any of the GTA games

and all other continuous game worlds.

The absolute worst being Gun.

People will argue that these games dont count cause they dont have endings, and I argue thats why they're the worst. Games should end damnit...

I say Gun because the game kinda half assed continues on, but there comes a point (Not hard to get to in a few hours) where there is literally nothing left do do but roam around and get ambushed by the same scripted bandits over and over.


----------



## sashbandit (Dec 10, 2006)

death jr. had a terrible ending end of story.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 10, 2006)

EVERY
SINGLE
MORTAL
KOMBAT
GAME!!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 10, 2006)

Breath of Fire II

Who ran around that damn maze for over an hour before stopping to throw your controller...then on the way to pick it up, you get teleported to the end sequence!?

*raises the middle finger*

^THAT is probably the WORST ending ever x.x^


----------



## Charha (Dec 10, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Soul Reaver .. I love the whole series and the game itself, but you could just feel the end was rushed  *and they admitted it was*



After the very first game of the series I got the feeling that ALL LoK sequels were rushed one way or the other. Things started going downhill when they introduced all that Raziel stuff. 

Anyone ever played Drakan? It was a pretty fun game, but the ending sucked. I bought Drakan II just to see if they'd bother to explain what the heck it was all about. As far as I can tell the ending will remain something of a mystery. Or how about Jogging Instructor 2000 - *cough* I mean Crusaders of Might and Magic? I can't believe I actually played that game. 

But well, I recently finished playing the latest Call of Cthulhu, Farenheit and Condemned. They were all kinda cool, but the endings weren't all that great. They got tedious, repetitive and their plotlines more like diluted than thickened.


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 10, 2006)

All the Pokemon Games had Bad Endings.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 10, 2006)

The worst ending i have come accross thus far is the ending to The Matrix Path Of Neo.

It completly re-writes the ending to The Matrix Revolutions and basically makes a total mockery of everything the movies ever did to the point where your left wondering if you should laugh histerically or blow chunks and cry that such a great franchise has finally been ruined beyond repair!

Urgh...makes me cringe just thinking about it!


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 11, 2006)

The had to rewrite it because the hero dying in the end wouldn't make a good game with a Final Boss that you cannot win against.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 11, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> The had to rewrite it because the hero dying in the end wouldn't make a good game with a Final Boss that you cannot win against.



I know, but the ending still sucked.


----------



## MistX (Dec 22, 2006)

C&C RA2 was meant to have corny acting, as the whole game was set up to be more like a B movie, and the ending was very well deserved. Yuri's revenge set up for the 3rd faction C&C games like Generals and Zero Hour. Renegade had a very bad ending as well. Halo, and Halo 2 has a cliffhanger ending [Which the book: Ghost of Onyx, so far has not tied into.] The reason for the cliffhanger is obvious, Bungie wants you to be excited about Halo 3.

People are going to hate me for this, but I think HL2 was a sorry game. The only fun part was at the end, and even then the ending sucked.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 22, 2006)

Grim fandango 

*has just completed Grim Fandango*

Well, maybe not the worst of all time, but considering the quality of the game, I was expecting something more.


----------



## Stillman (Dec 22, 2006)

In regards to many of the titles being thrown around:

Deus Ex:IW:  While the game was lacking in every respect when stacked next to its predecessor, the Omar ending was delightfully, pragmatically creepy.  Not the ending video itself, mind you, but what the Omar Rep tells you right at the end.  Something along the lines of "Your assistance is much appreciated.  You will receive a discount at all of our vendors world wide."  As though damning 95% of humanity to a slow, inevitable death was nothing more than a common transaction. 

Hey, I dug it.

Anachronox:  Yeah, the ending was crap.  But it was preceded by one of the best one-liners of all time, fighting the second-to-last boss.  You know which one I'm talking about.

Half-Life 2:  Hey now, to the G-Man's credit he told you it was gonna happen during the initial train ride--basically "hey dood wake up you need to do something real quick, aye?"  I can also forgive it because G-Man is one of the bitchin'-est characters from a game in a long, long time.

System Shock 2's ending was a bit of a let-down, but it's all good.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 22, 2006)

Stillman said:
			
		

> Anachronox:  Yeah, the ending was crap.  But it was preceded by one of the best one-liners of all time, fighting the second-to-last boss.  You know which one I'm talking about.


Anachronox had a let-down ending because it was unfinished. They only got to make half of it.


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

As a reply to the comments on Halo 2:

I'd have to agree with Creed of Heresy. The end of Halo 2 wasn't a game ending, it was a "hold on while we make the last episode." I think it was pretty awesome in that it set the stage for the final episode. The last view of Master Chief, his little one-liner, plus the extras beyond the end of the credits. It showed what "crappy" state the UNSC, and Earth for that matter, was in. It made me feel excited to have made it that far in and of itself... Long story short, I don't think it qualifies as an ending.

As for worst game ending... That DS Starfox game. I played through the first ending, read through the rest on GameFAQs, and decided that it really wasn't worth my effort to see the rest. ^^;


----------



## diamonlegacy (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to agree with many of the previous posters on this one: Knights of The Old Republic 2 has, by far, the worst ending ever commited to disc/cartridge. We go through 30+ hours of an absolutely bitchin' game to receive a crappily animated 5-second FMV that doesn't explain anything. It screams "SEQUEL!"....it's just a shame Lucasarts won't give us one.

As for other bad endings, the Street Fighter games (and pretty much every other fighting game) takes the cake, along with the Guitar Hero series. Not that GH has much of a story to begin with, but it is really dissapointing to know we have to wait a whole nother year for the next game.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Dec 24, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Soul Reaver .. I love the whole series and the game itself, but you could just feel the end was rushed  *and they admitted it was*



I loved those games majorly myself, but there was one or two in the Legacy of Kain series that were pure crap. The names slip my mind at the moment though.

Wind Waker had a SHITE ending.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 29, 2006)

Tombraider Legend (ends half way through the story line but the game was good)

Tombraider Angel of Darkness (The whole game was crap anyway)

Sonic Adventure 

Shadow The Hedgehog (So many shit endings)

Grand Theft Auto 3

Resident Evil Deadaim

Metroid Prime 1 and 2 (I Love the games so much but Samus never speaks and the endings on the 3D Metroid games kinda suck anyway.)

Starfox Adventures (Andross sucks)


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 29, 2006)

most repetitive games
Sonic
Mario
Zelda
Megaman

they all lack story except "stop X boss, save Y princess"
beat end boss and save the girl

Sonic and megaman didn't even have the save girl part

OH minus marioRPG I like that ending at least decent, but Squaresoft always been the company for endings



LOVED the games, endings weren't worth it


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 30, 2006)

Saint's Row has the single most anti-climactic ending in the history of gaming... it's worse than games WITHOUT endings.


----------



## Rasiel Draconis (Dec 30, 2006)

Worst game endings? Easy, "StD: Enter the Dragonfly" and "A Hero's Tale" It wasn't cause they didn't end like the Halo and HL series which seem to be quite popular in this forum. It was because one could reach the 100% ending in both in the same day in under SIX HOURS.

As far as gaming and rpgs go though, I have always been curious if a rpg would be good or not if it either included all or none of the 192 rpg Cliches listed here:
http://project-apollo.net/text/rpg.html


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

The Sims. "Your sims are all dead because you spent all their money on furniture and they STARVED TO DEATH."


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> The Sims. "Your sims are all dead because you spent all their money on furniture and they STARVED TO DEATH."



Thats not really an ending....thats more like a "game over" screen.


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was bein' silly. It doesn't give that message, because you can always make a new family and play as them


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it doesnt? I thought it did? Ive only played a PS2 game of the sims and i got bored before i had the chance to let them all die but that seemed like something that would pop up if they did die. I know headstones pop up and grim reapers come to take you away lol.

My wife is a sims nut though


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they die, they are taken away by the grim reaper and you get an urn or headstone, depending on if you want them inside or out. But nobody comes to take *you* away.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When i said *you* i was referring to your in-game character.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 2, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> The Sims. "Your sims are all dead because you spent all their money on furniture and they STARVED TO DEATH."


Or they died when, somehow, the bathroom door got replaced by a window when they where in it


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> When i said *you* i was referring to your in-game character.



PS2 version must be different than the PC version. Vastly different. You don't *have* a character in game. You control a whole family o.o



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or when you use a move-objects cheat to put them in a room lined with windows. And no food. So everyone can watch them.


----------



## Jyekk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, lets think here,

Quake 4 sucked beyond comparison, I mean I know I'm a soldier an all that but for god's sake I freakin wiped out the strogg! I PWNED THOSE BASTARDS! I DONT WANT MOE FREAKIN ORDERS!

Silent Hill's UFO endings, simply because they're so god damned idiotic.
I mean dont get me wrong I love them, but when Harry mason comes up behind James sutherland and zaps him and takes him to his UFO you have to start wondering.

Doom, its my favourite game but the feeling of "aw shit they're here too" and the virtual taunting of "Its a good thing none of those demons could have come though the hole with you too" just pissed me off. also the rabbit scares me.

Call of Duty 3, the last battle really didnt have the oomph it should have, I mean i was actually suprised at the end because I thought i was still like a level behind it! also we know how WW2 ended anyway so it could never really be a cliffhanger or a shocker could it?

Finally,  GTA 3 onward, simply because games should have ENDINGS DAMMIT!

right well im going to go now because my poster of muse just winked at me. oh dear god I knew this night was going to go badly.


----------



## Drakee (Mar 18, 2007)

Legend of legaia 2's ending was pretty bad..didn't even really tell you anything and you have no idea what happened after the event's that transprired T_T


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Most old NES games had pretty lousy endings. Not to say they all had bad endings, but most usualy had very short, un-climactic endings, mostly due to the fact that the games could not hold all that much information.


----------



## NinjaFox (Mar 18, 2007)

Though Baten Kaitos was a really REALLY good game, Did not like the ending

SPOILERS AHEAD






I really hated that Xelhas "HEY IM DEAD! No wait IM NOT" Thing and all they did was give a crappy good bye after that


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 18, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or they died in an unforeseen fire. Who knew that launching a rocket indoors could have such dire consequences?


----------



## Ylm (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to add Nosferatu for the Snes into this pool.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 18, 2007)

Zero Wing is pretty unappreciative. "Here are some singing potatoes, now do it all again."


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 18, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or from drinking soda until they need to pee and running to the bathroom with no door...soon to find that they're in an empty house with no windows/doors and no matter how loud you scream no one hears you....


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 18, 2007)

OH!  And Disgea 2: Cursed Memories

Not only was it a predictable story line...but when you beat "Beauty Queen" Etna that first time you meet her after you tell yourself, "I'm gonna kill that wench" what do you get?  A title and then BAM!  Credits


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Horrorshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or from drowning in a pool without any ladders.


----------



## Exodite Dragon (Mar 19, 2007)

Seven pages and no one mentions Chrono Cross?  C'mon.  A half hour of listening to an explanation of the universe made analogous to the human reproductive system does not a good ending make.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 19, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or using the move_objects cheat and sticking them in the toilet until they starve.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 19, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or making a house with just fire places on each wall with wooden furniture.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 23, 2007)

Out of the games I have: Far Cry: Vengence. I got it for free as a Christmas gift so it did not "suck" as badly to me as it does to others (though the graphics are definetly a half-@$$ed job on Ubisoft's part, I mean come on, it looks like a PS2 launch title!) but the ending was pretty bad (I got the "good" ending, and it was not what I'd call "good" for an ending).


----------



## China-Kitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Any Capcom "vs." game. UGH!! Some of them are SO stupid!!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess.

I really liked Midna, she was a cool character
lame, *LAME LAME LAME LAME*


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 26, 2007)

My votes
- Bubble Bobble (NES)
- Mighty Bomb Jack (NES)

These games took forever and a day to go from start to finish and had horribly weak endings!  While I have seen some pretty bad endings elsewhere those two take the cake to me for feeling cheated after beating the game.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Mar 27, 2007)

Rasiel Draconis said:
			
		

> Worst game endings? Easy, "StD: Enter the Dragonfly" and "A Hero's Tale" It wasn't cause they didn't end like the Halo and HL series which seem to be quite popular in this forum. It was because one could reach the 100% ending in both in the same day in under SIX HOURS.



I agree, Enter the Dragonfly had such a dissapointing ending for me compared to the other Spyro games, I havent even played A Hero's Tale yet, and i highly doubt i will.  I used to love Spyro so much *sigh*


----------



## Sylvine (Mar 28, 2007)

Blink Korvin said:
			
		

> [lots of nonesense, in my opinion]



 Dude, sorry, but... just... no. I can understand that some people may not really like the game, being as it is more a piece of _Art_ than a _Game_, really, but that game has a great storyline. Minimalistic, I'll give You that (  Your "Hero" does not even have a Name; no, he's not called "Wanda" - that's, ironically, a mistranslation of the english "Wanderer"... ), but great nontheless. 

 The whole _point_ of the game is that the Entity (Dormin) You came to ask for the revival of Mono, the Girl, actually did what it promised. The Wanderer gets the deal: Destroy the sixteen collossi that inhabit these lands, and the woman will be revived. 
"*Dormin:* But heed this, the price you pay may be heavy indeed.
*Wanderer*: It doesn't matter"
The Wanderer doesn't ask questions, he just sets out to do what he has been told - and he gets what he was promised, in a very twisted way. There's a lesson in it, for those who take the time to look for it.  

 So, in conclusion: It's okay if someone doesn't like the ending, but given that it was well thought out, and well executed, too ( at least according to the developer's intention ), I have to oppose to it being labeled as crap. 

~Sylv


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Psi-Ops.

That was just friggan weak. -.-


----------



## Refleximage (Apr 4, 2007)

Weak Endings?

The original weak ending

"I'm sorry but our princess is in another castle."

ASS!


----------



## A_Furry_Dream (Apr 4, 2007)

Red Steel had a terrible ending in my opinion. I won't go into specifics so I don't spoil it, but jeez, they could have done a lot better. It was also a really cliche ending.

Me: "OMG THIS GAME IS SO HOT AWESOME!!1111!ONE!!!!"

Me again: ".....This ending sucked."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 4, 2007)

Friday The 13th (NES), and Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem (Gamecube).


----------



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so you know, the Halo 2 ending was jsut a filler and informative closure point. been working with Bungie for four years now on the HALO series projects. If it was an actual ending, it'd have sucked. But trust me, they make up for it in 3. Just remember this if nothing else: 

...not with a bang but a whisper. --Robert Frost


----------



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Zero Wing is pretty unappreciative. "Here are some singing potatoes, now do it all again."



You are correct sir. were they really potatoes? they looked like the PQ from Dragon Half a bit to me...


----------



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, though it was funny I have to put it out there. Axel's ending on the PSP release for Twisted Metal. 

Your ultimate wish for pizza is granted. 

Serious let down there. Highly disappointed. least we know he'll be back in the next one.


----------



## ADF (Apr 6, 2007)

Although I have not played it I hear Neverwinter Nights 2 has a horrific ending, nothing like fighting your way to the end of the game to be greeted by a screenshot slide show. I won't ruin what the ending was but it's so bad it deterred me from buying the game at all.

I also hear one of the Matrix games end with a Smithzilla boss battle X.=.X


----------



## wut (Apr 6, 2007)

Every single one of them in S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl. 

God, they all suck.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 6, 2007)

- El Viento.

- GTA: Liberty City Stories.

That's it so far.


----------



## webkilla (Apr 8, 2007)

bad game endings?

hmm...

dungeun siege 2: you kill the final big boss and then...

"would you like to port your character to the multiplayer roster?"

bigest killjoy ever


also, NOD ending in C&C: Tiberian Sun - Cain is a tiberian mutant? what?


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 9, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I also hear one of the Matrix games end with a Smithzilla boss battle X.=.X



That was one of the endings in "Matrix: Path of Neo".



			
				Kiloreas said:
			
		

> Just so you know, the Halo 2 ending was jsut a filler and informative closure point. been working with Bungie for four years now on the HALO series projects. If it was an actual ending, it'd have sucked. But trust me, they make up for it in 3. Just remember this if nothing else:
> 
> ...not with a bang but a whisper. --Robert Frost



Oh, trust me, I know.

There are rather few people outside the Bungie/Microsoft/Certain Affinity trio, let alone outside the video-game-creation industry in general, who are as into the Halo-verse as I am.  I've had both the Halo games, I have all 4 books, I've been trying to save up a little scratch to get the HGN and pre-order Halo 3 (Legendary Edition, of course), and Bungie.net's RSS news feed is one of a select few that are displayed on my browser's start page.

When the Halo 3 trailer first dropped, I remember watching it two or three times a day, at least, for the better part of a month.  Quite frequently, at first, I would leave it playing in the background as I did other stuff on the computer.

Oh, and...that's not from Frost.


> This is the way the world ends
> This is the way the world ends
> This is the way the world ends
> Not with a bang but with a whimper.
> _-- from T.S. Elliot's poem "The Hollow Men"_


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 11, 2007)

Dunno if this has been mentioned before and this actually isnt something i have seen myself but read about:

The original "Sentinel" game, it was pretty fuggin long and hard (666 Levels as far as i recall)... a guy spent ages playing through it expecting a hammer ending for such an effort and what happend... he beat the final level and the game simply started from level one again

He was so pissed that he called the game developers and they went something like "You actually finished it?"... they simply didnt make a ending because they never expected anyone would be crazy enough to actually finish the whole game


----------



## maksio5 (Apr 12, 2007)

nwn2, thats for certain


----------



## Rimpala (Apr 12, 2007)

Heh

Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle

go though 80 levels

Get a screenshot and a pat on the back...

Also just about every Tomb Raider game I played, the ending to the first one being worst...


----------



## PuppyJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Shadow the Hedgehog

Is an explanation needed? XD


----------



## DPAK (Apr 13, 2007)

Final Fantasy 1... okay, the ending wasn't horrible seeing as its a really old game but the setup for the final boss made me shout OMG WTF?!!!!





(SPOILERZ) You defeat Garland very ealry on inthe game. But guess what? After you light up all 4 crystals and go back 2000 yrs in time... You find out the final boss is... Garland. Yes. He just takes on the name of CHAOS!. Apparently, the four fiends (which you defeat to light the crystals) used their powers to revive him after you kill him. They send him back in time. He kills your party (in theory) after you travel back in time and uses his new powers to revive the four fiends. In 2000 yrs, after he's long gone, his future self has no knowledge of any of this and your party kills him.... Rinse lather repeat.


----------



## Zippo (Apr 13, 2007)

Super Mario Brothers 3 (NES)

yes, and with valid reason!!! At the end, after ya kill bowser, no one ever informed me to press up on your D-pad at the door after he falls or youll be stuck forever, I must have tried everything going through it (without game genie, the honest way) for months before figuring it out, had to take summer school in 6th grade cuse of it, and that classroom stank during the hot summer day when I could have been.. well, whatever >.< At least the music was cool at the end.

-Z


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd have to go with Ghostbusters for the NES, worst ending, ever.


----------



## CentariPheonix (Apr 13, 2007)

Every Superman game made. Nuff' said.


----------



## themocaw (Apr 16, 2007)

There were plenty of bad endings, but I think I'll talk most disappointing endings: That is, to say, endings to games that were otherwise good, but weren't up to par.

1. Quake.  I mean, Doom and Doom II at least had fun scrolling text talking about you stalking out of Hell like a badass after defeating the minions of Hades.  Quake basically just had a single paragraph saying, "Good job, you beat the game, id salutes you."  Whatever.

2. Diablo.  "I defeated the devil, now I will shove a jewel in my head and walk away."  WTF.

3. Half-Life 1: Five minutes of random old guy talking at you.  Whatever.

I was going to mention the old SNES game "Terranigma," but that ending wasn't so much bad as it pissed me off and made me sad.  You spend twenty-plus hours helping Ark resurrect a dead world and stop a madman's sinister plot, defeating an evil god in the process, losing everyone you've ever loved and cared for, and in return, you get. . . well, jack shit basically.   It was a good ending considering the tone of the game, but it still made me sad.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 16, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> 2. Diablo.  "I defeated the devil, now I will shove a jewel in my head and walk away."  WTF.





> At the end of the game, the player has again trapped Diablo in a soulstone. The player then pierces his or her head with the soulstone, attempting to contain the Lord of Terror. The demon is too strong, however, and possesses the player. This is where the storyline for Diablo II picks up.





> The story of Diablo II takes place soon after the end of the original Diablo. At the end of the game, Diablo, Lord of Terror and one of the three demon lords known as the Prime Evils, was defeated by a mortal hero. The hero who slew him (the Warrior character of the first game) drives the soulstone of Diablo (a magical stone containing the soul of a demon or angel) into his own head in an attempt to contain Diablo in his own body. After this event, the hero is rapidly corrupted by Diablo and loses control of Diablo's soul slowly


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_%28computer_game%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_II

Makes sence to me, not really a bad ending. If you want bad ending, check out STALKER's Wish endings.


----------



## Felixpath (May 8, 2007)

Conker's Bad Fur Day....why the hell did they make the ending as depressing as possible?! Is it supposed to be funny somehow? 'Cause it's not.

Also, every single Myst game. When all you've got is actors in front of a greenscreen, it's hard to make a climax that isn't a letdown.

American McGee's Alice....in a dark game like this, the generic sunny, happy ending just didn't work.


----------



## Zack Fair (May 18, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess.
> 
> I really liked Midna, she was a cool character
> lame, *LAME LAME LAME LAME*



Totally agree on this one o.o

And FFVII >< Wow..that ending was...wow...
Well, I guess I did enjoy Tifa's magic size changing breasts...


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2007)

Worst -Fake- ending of all time: "Thank you for saving me!!! But the princess is in another castle!!!"


----------



## Rouge2 (May 18, 2007)

I thought Liberty City Stories had a good ending with Salvatore and Tony meeting up with Salvatore's Uncle and him thanking them for getting rod of Torrini, or however you spell his name.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 20, 2007)

Shadow of the Beast (Sega Genesis): It's just a screenshot...

Fatal Fury 2 (Neo Geo): It's just shows Krauser KO'ed in the ground with your character standing victorious. 

Power Instinct 1 (Arcade Version): I just saw someone finishing this game once and it was a 2 screen shot ending.


----------



## Sentient36 (May 23, 2007)

Mario is Missing. =P


----------



## Voltemand (May 29, 2007)

Suule said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VII - No comment.



_I'm beggining to understand what the planet is saying._


----------



## shetira (May 30, 2007)

I personally found the ending of Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance to be thoroughly anti-climatic.


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Worst -Fake- ending of all time: "Thank you for saving me!!! But the princess is in another castle!!!"





			
				Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Mario is Missing. =P



No, he isn't


----------



## draigfaol (May 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm not sure if this has been said already, but I will say it anyways.

Need for Speed: Carbon has one of the worst endings ever.

You race through some ridiculously hard challenges, some of them damn near impossible because you're car is out-powered and out-classed by the competition only for what? The Antagonist loses a race, and he just drives off. That's it. Can't really call it a spoiler because there is absolutely nothing to spoil there!


----------



## Bokracroc (May 30, 2007)

It's a NFS game, there's really no proper ending since there's no real story.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 30, 2007)

Firstly - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now that I have contributed something gaming, here's a crappy ending of another game, the board game/dvd scene it, about movie trivia. 

When someone answers the final question, you get a blue screen with some colured stars flying around, and a hammy american voice over boom out "You Won!". Then, after about 20 seconds of silence the voice comes back, and with it's most patronizing tone reaffirms "You're a winner!"

Me and my mates burst out laughing.


----------



## draigfaol (May 30, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> It's a NFS game, there's really no proper ending since there's no real story.



Well, NFS: Most Wanted had an actual story line to it, and it was supposed to continue onto Carbon.

In Most Wanted, you show up in the city with your car, and immediately challenge #15 on the Blacklist, but he refuses to race you unless you prove yourself. The first two races are against his crew members, the third race was against some random dude who becomes your friend, and the final race in the intro is against Razor. You eventually find out that your car was sabotaged by Razor's crew, but because you don't have any proof, he takes your car (gotta love races for pinks).


Spoiler warning:
Throughout the game, you slowly take down each member of the Blacklist, and Razor gets pissed that your making your way up there. The final part of the game after claiming your car back from Razor is the last chase scene in the game. The cops are pissed, and every hiding place and safe house that you got in the game is now gone and every known way to get out of the city has been blocked. When you discover the one and only path that the police didn't block, you manage to escape from the city, and the cop dude gets extremely pissed because they can't follow you.

The beginning of Carbon is supposed to be right after the end of Most Wanted. You end up going back to your home town that you ran away from because of some strange incident during a race. The cop from Most Wanted chased you all the way over there to try and claim the bounty on you, but another racer intervenes, and thus is the beginning of Carbon.


----------



## Sentient36 (May 30, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's actually a game on Super Nintendo Entertainment System.


----------



## webkilla (Jun 1, 2007)

worst ending ever?

try worst possible selection of endings...

Stalker - Shadow of chernobyl

not only do all the 'fake' endings blow massively, the 'real' ending sucks so hard it made spurt backwards!


----------



## Rasasha (Jun 2, 2007)

I hated the "ending" to the main quest on Morrowind.

All that time getting to big, bad dude who you're prophesied to kill... And all you get is some old woman next to a door who gives you a ring, pats you on the head, and basically says, "Yeah, thanks. I'll give you a call the next time something happens. Have a nice life!"


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2007)

Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?!?!!? hmmmm...then I must find this game and beat it!


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 3, 2007)

Several pages back, someone said Chrono Cross had a bad ending -- nuh unh! I don't feel bad for spoiling it since it's years old and that's the flavor of this thread.

Yes, "Kid" describes the planet using terminology better suited to the human reproductive cycle. But throughout the game, the oceans and the planet were quite important to the storyline and the cultures of the game -- they often depicted the ocean especially as being motherly. So it really wasn't out of place (and for those who haven't played it, it's not like it's explicit or anything, more biological. Eggs and such.)

Aside from that, the rest of the ending was gorgeous.  It was genius to have a real human actor depicting Kid, just seen from the back and in black and white video, with a really nice acoustic guitar song with Japanese vocals playing. Especially since it was a PS1 game.

PLUS the New Game + option was a really nice add-on to the ending. 

Sorry. I just loves me some Chrono Cross! (I heard some vague rumour a while ago that there'd be a third in the Chrono series -- confirm or deny?)


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 4, 2007)

I would have to say Star Wars: KOTOR II: The Sith Lords.


----------



## Tundon (Jun 8, 2007)

BrutusCroc said:
			
		

> My votes
> - Bubble Bobble (NES)



Nothing better than playing through 2 player to find out that to truly win you need the power of friendship! I loved that game... the only way to see the true ending was to get through all 7 of the secret doors...I only ever found 1 and I played that game countless times.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 13, 2007)

Chrono Trigger on the PSX. Fuck you, they didn't die.

Soul Blazer for the SNES - WTH? Why is there a love interest with a girl I hardly talked to?

Illusion of Gaia: I spent... lesse... 9 years waiting to see the ending of that game (Hi, I was one of the first to own!)

Brutal: Paws of Fury - and for that matter, ANY fighting game!


----------



## themocaw (Jun 14, 2007)

Quake

You play through Doom and Doom II and you get spiffy text files describing how cool things happened in the story line.  Doom II was especially good: You fight a desperate battle against dozens of spawning enemies, and when you finally blow up John Romero's head, you get a great little text message talking about how badass you were (You wonder where bad folks will go when they die now. . .)

You finish Quake, and what do you get?  You telefrag a giant sea anemone and get a lame message saying, "Wow, you're cool, Id salutes you!"  Laaaaaaame.


----------



## Priest (Jun 15, 2007)

worst ending ever? TETRIS.


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

Halo 2
LET ME KEEP PLAYING DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Tealeon (Jun 24, 2007)

Final Fantasy X-2's "NORMAL" ending. I've seen the otehrs, but they still go back to the same pointless ending.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...well...I guess you're only hurting yourself. :wink:


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 24, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, because I'm going to make you all watch me play it :twisted:


----------



## LunaCatta (Jun 25, 2007)

The ending of Jurassic Park for the SNES. :[


----------



## Gol22 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ending to Batman on the SNES..... gawd...


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 26, 2007)

Luna DarkGoddess said:
			
		

> The ending of Jurassic Park for the SNES. >.<



Hey how did that end, I never got round to finishing it...


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

Since it hasn't come up yet, I thought I'd mention the closing cutscene for _Thief 2: The Metal Age_.Â Â It ends so abruptly ... one almost gets the impression that Looking Glass Studios simply ran out of money and decided to ship it unfinished.

Not exactly a nominee for worst game ending of all time, admittedly, but it left me with an unresolved feeling that I was still missing something.


----------



## Gol22 (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG...... Musashi for the PS2 .......omg.....that SUCKS!


----------



## McRoz (Jul 4, 2007)

Tengen's version of Shinobi on the NES; Horrible game, worse ending (if you even want to call it that) :x

Then there's Krion Conquest... OH, GOD no; I won't even go there :shock:


----------



## adambomb (Jul 5, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> Although I have not played it I hear Neverwinter Nights 2 has a horrific ending, nothing like fighting your way to the end of the game to be greeted by a screenshot slide show. I won't ruin what the ending was but it's so bad it deterred me from buying the game at all.
> 
> I also hear one of the Matrix games end with a Smithzilla boss battle X.=.X



yep, you do fight a giant smithzilla in the path of neo, although it was funny cause the W. brothers come out at 8 bit characters and tell you a jesus ending would be boring so they decided to have all the smiths ban together to make one giant smith


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 10, 2007)

Too bad I haven't beaten much games... Lets see... Every Resident Evil game, HL 2, and Halo 2.


----------



## Terrkall (Jul 10, 2007)

I wasn't too impressed with Twilight Princess. 
But th' ending didn't matter as much seeing as how the gameplay was wicked fun.
Oh, and Midna is wicked hot. So maybe it didn't suck too bad.

Mmmm...Midna midriff.  Mmmmmm....


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 16, 2007)

Karnov.  This is it.
But as someone said, that kind of goes for any NES game.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 16, 2007)

Dunno if this has been submitted already, but Fable's ending sucked...
I was like, "WTF DIS IS IT?!?!".

I was really expecting more. And the boss was simple aswell.


----------



## Inangus (Jul 19, 2007)

I think FFVII had the most underwhelming ending considering it had such a bombastic final boss battle.


----------



## Valaska (Jul 25, 2007)

Final Fantasy X, SERIOUSLY.. The whole clap hands things? The utter and insanely incompleteness? Actually any final fantasy thats recently made pretty much has a horrible ending.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 25, 2007)

GTA:san andreas-the ultimate dude ya gotta kill and he dies in a car crash....BULL
total overdose- alotta ppl thought the game was total shit, but i enjoyed the game, it's just that most parts of the story kinda blew
RE2 "oh no, you can;t mean..." "chris, i have to find you" ....stupid crap


----------



## Jerreh (Jul 26, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto 3. He shoots the girl that he's been trying to save all along?! xD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2007)

I hardly *ever* beat video games. It's not that I'm bad at them, it's just that I get bored or stuck for a while, and then I never go back and try again.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 27, 2007)

Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Mario is Missing. =P



That game itself is an abomination of man. They should never use Mario to teach you things. All Mario should ever teach me is the use of mushroom-based drugs.


----------



## Angrhiel (Jul 27, 2007)

Valkyrie profile's *normal* ending. All that work for a cheap short ending...
On the other hand, the good ending is awesome, it has satisfied my soul and it was delicious.

Then there's also shining force's ending... (the first game and it's remake on the GBA)
It had a nice replay value but...
1. the ending was too short
2. the ending left me hanging
3. I wanna know what really happened to the other 20+ characters :T
And no amount of RAEP fanfiction shall quench my thirst.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 27, 2007)

Angrhiel said:
			
		

> Valkyrie profile's *normal* ending. All that work for a cheap short ending...
> On the other hand, the good ending is awesome, it has satisfied my soul and it was delicious.
> 
> Then there's also shining force's ending... (the first game and it's remake on the GBA)
> ...



Actually Shining Force Gaiden Final Conflict Continues where SF Left off.


----------



## DarkSilence (Aug 2, 2007)

I only just recently played F.E.A.R on the PC, and although the game was nowhere near as terrifying as people had made it out to be, I found the ending to be chilling to the bone.


*SPOILERS BELOW*





Mind you, there's always something about vengeful OnryÅ-types that creeps me out. Oh yeah, and the bit in the vents where Alma suddenly appears and shambles towards you, Ju-On style is clip-emptyingly shocking.


----------



## KalinaBloodrose (Aug 8, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII - even though it is one of my all time favs
Halo 2 - same as above
Star Wars: KOTOR 2: TSL - rushed (though I am looking forward to what TSLRP does to it...)


----------



## Faradin (Aug 8, 2007)

KalinaBloodrose said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VII - even though it is one of my all time favs
> Halo 2 - same as above
> Star Wars: KOTOR 2: TSL - rushed (though I am looking forward to what TSLRP does to it...)



As much as I hate to admit it, he's right about FFVII. *SPOILER* Although, even if it ended with just a snapshot of Aeris and a dead-end cliffhanger, I found Advent Children to be more than adequate in providing a climax to the series. I still wince at the memories of Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## ruff (Aug 9, 2007)

worst game ending ever is 25 to life,and thats all I'm saying


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 9, 2007)

How was that game Ruff?

Now I think about it, Super Mario had a crap ending.

"Thanks for saving me Mario!" End.
He doesn't even get any.. *Sigh* Poor Mario.


----------



## Duo (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm
heres my list .
1.Breath of Fire 3.
2.Grandia 2
3.Dino Crisis 2
4.Mario 1        XD!!!
5.Metroid Prime.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 12, 2007)

Suule said:
			
		

> Alchera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough**cough*Mystic Quest*cough**cough*


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 12, 2007)

Hrm... Does Animal Crossing count?  It's ending is non-existent....

Anyhoo.. The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.
"It was all a dream"=FAIL


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

Probably Digimon world on the playstation. That was piss.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 13, 2007)

TNMT for the NES, I managed to finish it only by using a game genie (It'd be impossible otherwise) Anyway 2-3 screens of text about splinter talking about turning into a human, and no credits at all

Who Framed Rodger Rabbit, not much better, but at least it had credits I think... NES sucked for endings

DooM Resurrection of Evil, Yeah... I won't give it away but it sucks


----------



## Janglur (Aug 13, 2007)

Fester's Quest on NES.

YOU END THE GAME THE SAME WAY YOU BEGAN.  SITTING IN A ($&!@9A8@&^ING HAMMOCK DRINKING #&!@#&@()@ER#*&@#!(#^&@(#&ING LEMONADE!

P97ETYH47R9238!!!!1111oneone


----------



## kapps (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought rainbow 6 vegas' ending was pretty weak, all you find out a rainbow operative is a traitor and that's all that really happens. Then you just get some audio stuff during the credits about ammounts of casualties and that the terrorists were killed.

LAME


----------



## Kajet (Aug 18, 2007)

I was rather disappointed with the endings to Twilight princess and Tribes: Vengeance


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 12, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Deus Ex: Invisible War.
> DX1 had a great "less of evils" selection. IW's were just lacking. The personality changes, the way you did it. Just so Meh.



I was gonna say the same thing.  The ending was soooo bad.  The rest of the game kind of sucked too.  Nothing like the first game.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Heres a couple games in which the endings annoyed me. Listed in order from worst to best(but still bad lol)
1. Half Life 2: OMG that friggin pissed me off soooo bad. after spending like 3 full afternoons playing it, it goes and ends like THAT! GAAAHHHH!!! I was in a bad mood for the rest of the day lol. 

2. KOTOR 2: comes in close second to Half life. After all that playing and fighting and dying and hoping you end up the great hero (or villain) AND THEN YOU JSUT FLY OFF INTO SPACE!!!!!!????? OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG Pissed me off soooo bad!

3. sadly i must say Zelda OoT. Its undoubtedly one of my top 3 favorite games of all time, but i found the ending lacking. I mean, ok so what happens next? does it just happen all over again? Do Link and Zelda start going out?  lol it was very confusing and left much to be desired


----------



## Wolf-Light (Sep 12, 2007)

Primal
Beyond Good and Evil
Devil may cry 2... Lets not go there, shall we?
Resident Evil 4. Wasn't bad... expected better...


----------



## SammyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Rainbow Six 3.


----------



## SammyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I so loved the helios ending in the first deus ex. ;-;


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 20, 2007)

Wolf-Light said:
			
		

> Primal
> *Beyond Good and Evil*
> Devil may cry 2... Lets not go there, shall we?
> Resident Evil 4. Wasn't bad... expected better...



That was meant to be a 3-part series.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 24, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 2

You know, it's bad enough that the game asked so many questions throughout that I thought it was expecting me to know the answer, but then they bombard me with an incredibly drawn out monologue by Jack, and then make me have to sit through the credits to hear another question!


----------



## Rixxster (Sep 25, 2007)

Stalker Shadow of Shynobly
(dont know if i spelt last word right T.T)

7 Endings; 5 Bad & 2 Good


----------



## Jelly (Sep 25, 2007)

Rixxster said:
			
		

> Stalker Shadow of Shynobly
> (dont know if i spelt last word right T.T)



God. Just...god. Feeling old.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 25, 2007)

SammyFox said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately.  That was really unique.  DX is probably my fav. game of all time.


----------



## PuppyJ (Sep 26, 2007)

Luigi's Mansion
Luigi returns Mario to normal after his ordeal in the painting with Bowser and King Boo... and all Luigi can do is laugh. The end.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 26, 2007)

Rixxster said:
			
		

> Stalker Shadow of Shynobly
> (dont know if i spelt last word right T.T)
> 
> 7 Endings; 5 Bad & 2 Good



It's spelled Chernobyl


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm, don't think anybody has mentioned it yet...


Advent Rising. Now, don't get me wrong, the ending was actually pretty good. But they outright shove in your face that there will be a sequel. Thing is, there never will be.

Then again, maybe if they were able to make the game work correctly it might've had a chance for the trilogy. It was so buggy, it would crash, from just letting it sit idle. Oh, and the "Lift of Doom!" (90% of the time, the lift would not work, and it was a programming glitch. And you needed to use this lift in order to progress through the game, there was no way around it.)

I think Advent Rising is the only game that actually had me going "Oh for crying out LOUD!" at then end.


----------



## Rixxster (Sep 27, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> Rixxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasnt far off XD


----------



## Zekumas (Oct 2, 2007)

Worst Game ending I've seen so far would have to be 

Return to Castle Wolfenstien
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2 Yuri's Revenge


and sadly being a fun game...

Homeworld: Cataclysm


----------



## KrazFabbit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to place my vote on Neverwinter Nights 2. It was a great game up to the very end.


----------



## JihadJunk (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd have to say Saints Row, and I mean the END. Past the credits and about two or three extra missions after the credits. I couldn't play it anymore after that.


----------



## China-Kitty (Oct 3, 2007)

Many of the "Capcom vs." games. Many are just so stupid. As for Marvel vs. Capcom 2, it just shows the rolling credits: THE END!!


----------



## lanther (Oct 10, 2007)

Golden Sun
Golden Sun 2: the Lost Age
FFX
Serious Sam
Duke Nukem
Tetris
Pong
Mario Bros.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 10, 2007)

StarFox Command, there I said it.

Seems like half of the endings are a joke and the other half suck, maybe out of all ten there's one or two good endings.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 12, 2007)

Final Fantasy X-2.

Reason?

Tidus comes back. Cue the Darth Vader "NOOOO!".


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't really like Ocarina of Time's ending. I mean, you do this really epic quest, and save the world from some psychopath guy. I don't know what I was expecting, but the ending was basically "OKAY. YOU SAVED THE WORLD. GO HOME NOW." 

Pokemon Fire Red had a stupid ending too. Basically you beat your rival, and he throws a fit. Then the professor comes and is all "You suck go home." So your rival runs out crying like a loser. 

Best part of all? No one cares! D: I always found that annoying about pokemon. You complete some big task, like catching the 3 legendary dogs in GSC, and no one cares!


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 17, 2007)

lanther said:
			
		

> FFX


Reasons being? 
I thought, and still think, the ending of FFX was superb... 

Tera Incognita. I know, it's an amateur game, but... how lame is: You recover the lost treasure. Your pal throws it off the ship. Yay."? 

~Sylv


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

Super mario 1

Thank you for saving me
Your trips over
PRESS A!! !!


----------



## Razzor (Oct 21, 2007)

DRAKENGARD!  They were all SO depressing endings...

5 of em and in all of them the dragon dies somehow...  Just...  Just wrong...

I especially hated the one where you fight Angelus...


----------



## gliengul (Oct 29, 2007)

Razzor said:
			
		

> DRAKENGARD!  They were all SO depressing endings...



I second that and raise Drakengard 2

also "Bloody Roar" showing the "Game Over" screen when you finish the game sucks severely.


----------



## MadPlumber (Oct 29, 2007)

I was really disappointed with the ending of Final Fantasy X.  It really made me hate the heroine all the more.  What a waste of CGI.

Battletoads has kind of a weak ending for all its challenge.  I guess its value is in the game itself.  Battletoads the arcade game, however, is much worse because you never get to fight the Dark Queen!  What a rip!


----------



## Lucky_White (Nov 1, 2007)

Homeworld 2.  _*beats fists into a brick wall*_

They just butchered that one.


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Eye of the Beholder.
> 
> There is nothing to spoil.
> 
> You get a blue screen saying "You killed the beholder! now you go home and are heroes!"



Seconded.


----------



## Boomwolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Armorines: Project S.W.A.R.M.

Shitty game that takes all that made turok 2 so fun and tosses  it out a fucking window.

The Ending: YOU ARE FUCKING BLOWN-APART BY YOUR OWN DAMN BOMB!


----------



## Guano (Nov 8, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *My vote:*
> Halo 2
> Dead Rising
> Wizardry VII
> ...



Metroid Prime(I WANTED TO ESCAPE SOMETHING)
Halflife 2(I WANTED TO BLOW UP THE BUILDING)
Dementium: The Ward(no comment...)
Star Wars KOTOR II
Wild Arms 5(Okay, it may not be the worst ever, but it really left me hanging)
And finally, Metal Arms: Glitch in the system. No, the ending's not bad, but it is a cliffhanger, and considering there is obviously never going to be a Metal Arms 2...AAARGHH! What makes it worse is Metal Arms is one of my favorite shooters, and knowing that I'll never see the complete story...makes me feel hollow inside. Very hollow.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 8, 2007)

For those that said halo 2...have to agree. I liked the game and all but the ending was weak...but what can you expect when the game leads to another game though which then ends the series which i have yet to play for not being able to own a 360 yet <.<

Anyway....my choice would be.

MS Sagas: A New Dawn. It just sucked. so damn predictable


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd say you shouldn't talk about Half-Life 2's ending because the game isn't even finished yet, but if you're going by segments Episode 1 was pretty weak all around


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 8, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Reasons being?
> I thought, and still think, the ending of FFX was superb...



A lot of people thought it was sad, but I was personally cheering by the end of Final Fantasy X since Tidus *finally* died.


----------



## iliketo (Nov 9, 2007)

By far I have to say the most er... counter-balanced (wonderful game, wtf ending) had to be FFXII. For the hours upon hours you had to play to beat everything, it took my friend 16 hours to beat Yiazamat (or what ever... he just watched anime...) not including all the damn item hunting...
ARGH. FFX really was borderling tears. It was so moving, so emotional... and FFXII was like... "hey... we have some excess FMV footage... lets make an ending!" i mean, FFVIII was awesome. the ending was pretty good... and the credit roll was funny as all hell AND the with the one party member choking on some food during the celebration party.

Beyond Good & Evil- Amazing game. No question. But the ending screamed sequel. Too bad a sequel never happened. Oh, green breath of mystery!

Eternal Sonata was a really trippy ending at first... until you thought about it. It all made sense then. It could have been done a ton better. Although the game was very well done, like the ending, it could have been pulled off better.

Legend of Legaia 2... well, I can say that I really hated the game. Compared to the first game, it was a sad sad parody. _Hey, if I spell my name backwards, my daughter will never recognize me!_ BRILLIANT. I can't remember if I was able to suffer through the game to get to the end. But if I did, I blocked it out with therapy.

Kartia had a terrible ending. No way around that. Not only do they skin the male protagonist's half-elf hotty  and make her into a magical card to summon a floating paradise, the floating they just summoned crashes into the ground and wipes out the female protagonist's home country. But its OK... because I was able to watch the evil priest kill himself after assaulting his cathedral. No... it wasn't.

I think there was a few more games that I literally threw the control in disgust (and then burned the games) but I can't remember them. 

I guess those memory repression sessions worked after-all.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Nov 9, 2007)

Bioshock :


----------



## Meliz (Nov 11, 2007)

off the top of my head

Halo 2, halo 3 - just... i hate the halo hype, the first game was okay, but the second one was just... awful. number 3 had just good graphics and stuff. not really story, how i felt it. the cortana intermissions during the game were just annoying.

Mystery of Comvoy. Yup. the crappiest bit of the transformers franchise - although now only close second to the bay massacre of the transformers. mystery of comvoy's ending is just... well... like being shot through the neck with an arrow only to find out there's a gas bill tied to it while you're being sat on by rosie o'donnel, naked. it's THAT BAD.

oh and um... turok 4 for the nintendo 64.

don't look for it, it doesn't exist. and no, it's not 'rage wars'. rage wars is like, turok oneandahalf.

turok 3 ends with this awesome cliffhanger but it didn't make enough bank (sony bastards) to get turok 4 made. so now they're gonna redo all turoks, mess it up (yeah. read up on it, you'll see. it's going to be aliens versus predator -none of the fans can be let down so there isn't a clear winner and they're equally strong, and were going to give the weak puny humans the starring roles, nobody wants to see the cool aliens and predators anyway- kind of stuff ALL OVER AGAIN)

docter kawashima's brain training.

i'll edit in more endings that suxxored as they come to me.


----------



## Maaull (Nov 14, 2007)

Worst endings.... wow.

Final Fantasy X --- No argument.

Halo 2 --- "How are we going to end it?", "Is it really going to be over, honestly?" $$$$$$$

Orphen --- 4 Terrible, predictable, endings.

Mario 64 --- You mean they have to be characters now?! This franchise worked a lot better without a plot.

Doom 3.


Honestly for the most part it's just games that I feel they didn't really know how to make an ending for. FFS for the most part if you spend so much time making sure the game is playable, and oftentimes the story is a little tough to build around it. Doom 3 for example. The story kind of revolved around revealing either new characters or new monsters (yes I know most of the substance was in PDA's. I'm just talking about what was full presented. Then ending was basically, "Here's the cyberdemon! Kill it!" then you get some loosely strung together crap about people finding you being the only one left alive. Anyhow those are my pics


----------



## Meliz (Nov 14, 2007)

Maaull said:
			
		

> Mario 64 --- You mean they have to be characters now?! This franchise worked a lot better without a plot.



dude you do know about Super Mario RPG, Paper Mario, Super Mario World, Super Mario World 2, .... those games all had a story. one was richer than the other, but still.

and now i'm totally going off-topic for the next paragraph

i love it here =^________________x________________^=


----------



## Panzerelch (Nov 14, 2007)

BLACK for sure...

And my xbox kept freezing at the end of the game so I had to start the ending level over again like 4 times!!! Then killed the Xbox.

Yeah Half3life 2 ending sucked really did not like Halflife 2 1/2 never finished it will never buy a game that uses The steam client for PC again.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2007)

If anyone remembers it, Loom.

Why?

Chaos has taken over the Forge, the Dead have invaded the world, and the shepherds have run away from their homelands. And Bobbin flies off.

and there are no sequels.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 15, 2007)

Descent 2, because it spawned Descent 3, a waste of a good sequel


----------



## BattleMushroom (Nov 20, 2007)

an ancient game called Urban Assault.

the game itself was fuckin rockin, yet the ending just messed it up for me. dumbass programmers.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 20, 2007)

BattleMushroom said:
			
		

> an ancient game called Urban Assault.
> 
> the game itself was fuckin rockin, yet the ending just messed it up for me. dumbass programmers.



Yes, you are absolutely correct.

also, HOLY FKSJDHKFHSDF ANOTHER URBAN ASSAULT PLAYER :shock:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2007)

All the Sonic Adventure endings... except for E-101.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 22, 2007)

E-102 had the best story of any Sonic character in the history of forever


----------



## Greyblade (Nov 26, 2007)

Shadowrun.

Seriously.  what were they thinking?
Hey!  Let's make a game that has NO singleplayer mode!
ooh!  Even better!  Let's restrict them to two or three online game modes!
BRILLIANT!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright, I said that Tactics Ogre: LucT has one of the best endings but that's assuming Kachua survives. 

Now, if she dies, it becomes a sad ending. With Kachua dead, Denim's the only heir to the throne of Valeria because he's technically her adoptive brother so he becomes the ruler. That's good, right? Well one of two things happens:

-If you have a high enough chaos frame with your people (I don't understand it either), he gets assassinated.
-If you don't, your country descends into chaos and is taken over.


----------



## Eben Lynx (Nov 26, 2007)

Dino Crisis 2. All it is is a fight for survival, and just when you think you're gonna get your happy ending, they throw in a completely unnecessary sick twist.


----------



## Nero (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe a game for the NES called "Friday The 13th" had the worst ending! You can find videos of it on youtube.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 27, 2007)

Halo 2 is something that should've been worked on a little bit more.

What about the Sims? lol Just kidding.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

Phantasy Star Online Ep. 1's ending.

What? I just destroyed this ancient evil that was supposed to destroy the universe, and all I get is a screen with my character on it saying "Congratulations, you are the hero!"

.....

._.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

Tetris has a crappy ending,


----------



## Monster Tamer (Nov 28, 2007)

The Sacred Armor of Antiriad, Commodore 64.

... Ok, so it's a fossil game and shouldn't be counted, but damn! Take a watch yourself (link), they didn't even tried! King of worst endings IMHO.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 28, 2007)

The original Centipede. It crashes the unit, what the hell kinda ending is that?


----------



## Monster Tamer (Nov 29, 2007)

Talking about old games, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Master System version. Finish the game without collecting all the Chaos Emeralds, and you'll get an ending that hints that Tails died.


----------



## psion (Nov 29, 2007)

Bioshock:  Either ending... After all the beautifully chilling presentation throughout the game:  Steinman's perfectionism, Cohan's insecurity, Ryan's megalomania, the unexpected plot twist concerning your own origins... the ending you're "supposed" to get is a standard feel-good piece of crap that feels like it was tacked on as an afterthought two weeks before the game shipped.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 29, 2007)

Monster Tamer said:
			
		

> Talking about old games, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Master System version. Finish the game without collecting all the Chaos Emeralds, and you'll get an ending that hints that Tails died.



But I like sad endings


----------



## Monster Tamer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Monster Tamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you watched it, you'd see it wasn't enough for such a hard game. I think it's the hardest Sonic ever, you mostly die because of time out instead of the gazillon of spiketraps, and blind air divings between a lot of bottomless pits. And some emeralds are virtually unreachable.

And hard or not, it was really bad made. Sonic merely runs across Green Field while the sun is setting, then looks up the sky seeing Tails' image in a cluster of stars.


----------



## DarkSunDS (Dec 1, 2007)

Not much experience in crappy endings, but how about Skull & Crossbones for NES?

Basically at the end you see yourself doing a chicken dance with a princess.


----------



## Ookamibito (Dec 2, 2007)

Silent Hill 3!!


----------



## Molotov (Dec 2, 2007)

Resident Evil 4. 
Protecting Ashley: hard as hell, since she couldn't fight back (I don't care if she's the Prez's daughter. Give her a friggin' gun at least!)
Worth the Ending: 


> When we get back, how about we do some...overtime?[End Quote]
> You be the judge here, folks, XD.


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 2, 2007)

First time playing "Super Ghosts and Ghouls" 

Once you get to the end, killing some giant demon bastard. The face of the princess appears and tells you that your not ready to face the surpreme leader or whatever the hell is name is, cause you dont have the proper weapon to kill him with. So everything goes black and next thing you know it, your back at the begining...... 

Which means you have to go through everything the second time and make sure you find the right weapon to kill the guy, which is some orb looking blast thingy. You cant miss it.


----------



## Monster Tamer (Dec 2, 2007)

Gol22 said:
			
		

> First time playing "Super Ghosts and Ghouls"
> 
> Once you get to the end, killing some giant demon bastard. The face of the princess appears and tells you that your not ready to face the surpreme leader or whatever the hell is name is, cause you dont have the proper weapon to kill him with. So everything goes black and next thing you know it, your back at the begining......
> 
> Which means you have to go through everything the second time and make sure you find the right weapon to kill the guy, which is some orb looking blast thingy. You cant miss it.



...Which is BTW WEAKER than this lance weapon you begin the game with. It's really the weakest weapon from the game. And you're forced to replay it holding it all the way... >_<;


----------



## nya (Dec 4, 2007)

So, a few years back, on a rainy day, I busted out my NES and started playing through all the games. Now, this was originally my sister's, so the selection wasn't extraordinary. Anyway, Barbie has a big day tomorrow. Tons of plans -- so you then proceed play through Barbie's dreams. You know, the standard blonde dreams of exploring the mall, where normally inanimate objects have been turned into semi-vicious creatures and where small blue crystals are both an all purpose weapon and a form of bribery to recruit small critters onto your noble mission?

So, I'm pretty deep into the game, I've beaten the mall, the beach, the soda shop, and most likely a few other great places..and I get to this strange level where Barbie can't get out of the first room. There is nothing there. Apparently, since they knew no one would bother playing this far, let alone buy the game -- they didn't finish it? There simply is no ending. It just...stops. Needless to say, I was pissed.


----------



## Fols Flowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Super Mario 64
...I did all that...to receive cake....
I was expecting something you know a bit more
Edit: and Starcraft Brood wars...Congrats, the Zerg kicks our asses, only to be spared


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fols Flowen said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64
> ...I did all that...to receive cake....
> I was expecting something you know a bit more
> Edit: and Starcraft Brood wars...Congrats, the Zerg kicks our asses, only to be spared



Wasn't it obvious in the Intro?

Sonic Rivals 2


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 6, 2007)

Fols Flowen said:
			
		

> Edit: and Starcraft Brood wars...Congrats, the Zerg kicks our asses, only to be spared



I don't think anyone was actually spared, save the few commanders who had the good sense to leg it while their men were getting chomped.

Anyway, for my submissions for worst ending:

-Knights of the Old Republic 2 (you know, I'm still not sure just what happened there)
-Quake 4 (if you're going to make an ending implying more to come, then GET TO WORK making that "more to come")
-Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil (just... what the HELL was going on?)


----------



## Sui-san (Dec 9, 2007)

Votes go:

-Master Chu and the Drunkard HU (SNES, thanks AVGN for spotting it out)
-Mario Party 8 (Wii) seriously, another minigame that's near impossible to lose)
- Super Smash Bros series (N64 and Gamecube) all you get is "congratulations!"
- Red Steel (Wii) no comment.
- Soul Caliber II (Gamecube) the boss battle is near impossible, then you get more to do. Then after completing THAT it just kinda says "Grats, now unlock stuff"
- Big Brain Academy (DS) where's the ending...?
- Brain Age (DS) again, ending...?
- Naruto: Clash of Ninja (series) (Gamecube) err.... yeah. no comment.
- Ghost Busters and Ghost Busters 2 (SNES/NES, again, thanks to AVGN), the end screen has grammar and typographical errors...
- Entire Halo Series (PC), just... wow.
- Doom (SNES), congratulations! you escaped! Now you go to another place and do the same thing over again!
-Pokemon (you know what it is.)
-Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes (Gamecube) "Just... live Snake, live!"
-Need for Speed: Carbon (Wii), IMPOSSIBLE FINAL BOSS
-Pikmin 2, (Gamecube) Oops, you forgot Luie...
-Dr Jykyl and Mr. Hyde (NES, thanks AVGN)
-Mortal Kombat (all systems?)
-F.E.A.R. (PC), creepy as hell... but you think they could have told you these tidbits throughout the game?
-Old Skool Mario games "Sorry, but the princess is in another castle!" *stabs the fly thing*
-Alien Hominid, (Gamecube) (You get away from the planet. huzzah.
-Friday the 13th (NES) oh... Freddy's dead yay! what? he's comming back?
-Bugs Bunny's Birthday Bash (NES), All that for just everyone being there and laughing it off. WOW, some friends.
-Conker's Bad Fur Day,(N64) "REEEEALLY depressing ending"
-Super Mario World 2.(GBA) You wake up.
-BIOSHOCK (PC), Touching ending (I saved all the sisters), but not really fitting for a horror game...
- Shadow the Hedgehog (Gamecube) just WOW.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 12, 2007)

Fols Flowen said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64
> ...I did all that...to receive cake....
> I was expecting something you know a bit more



Eh...that's more or less the ending of Portal, too. And yet it's the game of the year  

The Cake is NOT a lie! ^_~ 

~Sylv


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 13, 2007)

assassins creed...

"note" I love assassins creed " yes the si fy stuff to" and think its original and enjoying..but i sure as hell didnt exspekt an  ending that said 

"SEQUAL"..

assassins creeds ending is like pirates of the carabiens 2 s ending >.>...

still un.douply one of the best games iv ever played


----------



## BassMan (Dec 20, 2007)

Super Mario Bros. (NES) - Ending? What ending?
Alien 3 (Sega Genesis) - "IT IS DONE!"
Sunday Funday (NES) - Also my vote for worst game ever

BEST ENDING EVER: The Simpsons Game (PS2) - "Daddy? Somebody's looking at me!"


----------



## ChrisDom (Dec 28, 2007)

Portal! Example!: BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your outside...... Huh..? And.... GladOs is still alive...Ok?


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 31, 2007)

yes portal ending was bad and short

hl2:the clift hanger blah!
ghost recon advance war fighters:not mutch
secound sight:made no sence
kingdom hearts 2: grr you have to beat the whole thing to get a lame trailer I sugest the final mix though the ending is way better


----------



## Tundru (Dec 31, 2007)

DarkBladeWolf said:
			
		

> My vote is Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords. I have never seen a video game ending more horrible than that, although the first one's ending was cool, espicially the Dark Side ending.



I agree. However the reason it was so horrible was Bioware decided to cut a ton of content out. The first game had a much better ending, at least the endings were different (and interesting) for each side. In KOTOR II they just flew off into space, or it ended with a shot of the final planet. Lame.


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 31, 2007)

metroid prime hunters yay you esscaped from a exploding planit oh shes a girl not like we knew that befor.

eba yey you defeat some aliens and o wow congrats you finished the game


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 16, 2008)

I hate hate *hate* the ending for Starfox Adventure.

So, we got this guy, right?  He's a big mean bad ass, and he probably eats children.  I mean, this lizard dude, you really start to hate him as the game goes on.  He's *shattered his home planet* and cackles the whole time.

So, you finally get your chance to beat him senseless, the big show down between you and the big douche that you've wanted to tear a new asshole in.  As soon as the fight starts.. it's over.  Nothing happens.

OH HEY, IT'S ANDROSS TIME?!  OH FUCK, HOW DO I FLY THIS THING, I DID THIS LIKE TWICE DURING THE ACTUAL GAME WTF!?  GODDAMNIT I HATE THIS, SCREW YOU FALCO, YOUR BOMB IS USELESS I HATE THIS GAME GAAAAAAHHH! (repeat several times, until you figure out how to fly the damn ship well enough to take on a last boss)

And so, it was andross the whole time.  Huh.  Wow, that was retarded.  I kinda hate this game.  Oh, fox is getting all weepy over the girl he got to talk to for like, a minute.  That's lame.  Oh god, what's up with this saxophone music.  Why the hell isn't anyone paying attention to the fact that there's a ship docking with the Great Fox?  Oh, great, she's shown up and is totally smitten with him. THIS IS FUCKING RETARDED D:< *Proceeds to, for the first time in his life, throw the controller and shout obscenities at the television before shutting it and the gamecube off*

I guess the good part is that we now have a mountain of Krystal porn.


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 22, 2008)

Drakengard for it's 'wtf' ending. You know the one I'm talking about. Involving a certain F-14 squadron. Seriously, were they _trying_ to come up with the most random ending possible? Throw in a few clowns juggling pinatas, and you've got it.

Dead Rising wins points for it's Ending A, but at least makes up for it with the True Ending being deliberately cryptic and hard-hitting. But still, you're in the middle of a zombie infested mall. What kind of freakin' idiot just _sits_ there and lets the zombies get to him?!

Phantasy Star Universe. So, you just beat Dulk Fakis, Ethan! Nice one! Now, go out there and become a bad guy so we can use you as a plot device in the expansion and online mode! I mean, seriously, what the _fuck_, Sonic Team? You don't just have a character like that switch sides!

God of War. You're a god, now, but guess what? You're depressed! Yes, it seems the Gods of Mount Olympus were no strangers to Emos way back when...

.hack// Volumes 1-3. Seriously, I want my damned game. I want a _proper_ ending, not a cliffhanger. Sure, it was cool in volume 2 when the virus corrupted the root towns then ventured out onto the net (viewable in Liminality), but still ... I want my proper, all doors closed endings, thanks. I know I won't get them in G.U., but ... it can be forgiven. It's got Haseo.

Guitar Hero 3. I know, it didn't have a plot per-se, but it did have one. But, honestly now, did they _have_ to kill my fingers with Through the Fire And Flames?

Sonic the Hedgehog on the 360. LOL GUESS WUT? IT NEVAR HAPPENED! If you actually think about it, Sonic Team, you've done a Metal Gear Solid 3. Quoth the Colonel Campbell, TIME PARADOX! DON'T GO CHANGING THE PAST!

Oni. Yes, the game was cool, what with it's hawt manga-chick ass-kickery, but seriously ... The ending is a severe case of 'LOL HUMANS DIE'. On the plus side, if you played it right, the final boss is epic, sticking with the old anime cliches, when Griffin comes back with a full squad of TCTF heavies jumps into the fight and helps you kick Murro's ass.

That's all I can remember off my head, right now, but there is worse out there...


----------



## harden13 (Jan 26, 2008)

conkers bad furr day-thos endings were weird


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 27, 2008)

Earlier Doom games have pretty lame endings too. Especially the second and 64 ones.
Also Space Station Silicon Valley... I mean... 
Clayfighter, just the credits unless you play at Hard (and the game was already hard without playing at Hard) to wich you get text. Very short text. Although many fighting games have lame endings.

When you think of it, MANY old NES games had lame endings..or none at all.  (Ok, the catridge didn't allow for much in the games but still! >-> )


----------



## theg90 (Jan 30, 2008)

Advent Rising.  It didn't have an ending, therefore, fail.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Feb 4, 2008)

Crysis.

There, I said it, since nobody else did...
Right up there with Halo 2. Terrible.

I still can't believe nobody else has mentioned Crysis in this whole thread.....


----------



## Tacman (Feb 10, 2008)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Crysis.
> 
> There, I said it, since nobody else did...
> Right up there with Halo 2. Terrible.
> ...



I was just about to say Crysis.

Yeah, the ending was way too easy and short, and the effects at the end are just a big show-off.


----------



## sakket (Feb 14, 2008)

final fantasy tactics (ps1) had one of the most depressing storylines ever.. and the ending remained true to the theme. god.


----------



## sakket (Feb 14, 2008)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Fols Flowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirby squeek squad was all about acquiring delishus caek as well.


----------



## dracologist (Feb 25, 2008)

The correct answer is Bolder's Gate: Dark Alliance  at the end of the game your character ends up in some kind of demon realm and all you see is a bunch of demon looking creatures coming at you before the game ends.   That and the Original Doom game shareware the very end of the game you go through a portal after taking down the big boss and you end up in a black room with hundreds of creatures taking your health down to nothing.


----------



## mareboy (Feb 28, 2008)

GUN.....horrible ending and they give you awesome weapons and no way to use them.  It had a great story to it even though the animation for the cut scenes was really cheap.  But it just kind of drops you.

Also...

 Baulder's Gate: Dark Alliance-  Bad cliffhanger type ending.

Hitman Blood Money.  It was really predictable but  still gave you enough controls that you thought you might be about to do something.  Also it is listed on the mission select screen afterwards as if you do something in it.  

Medal of Honor Rising Sun- Flying off into the sunset?   Really?  I just fought through all that for an immensely cliche ending.  

But on a good note of endings, Ace Combats 4 and 5.  Time Splitters 2 and Future Perfect.  FP was somewhat predictable but they really brought the stroy full circle with it.   

I'll think of more later.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 15, 2008)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem. Have to go through the game THREE times just to get a "special" two minute extra ending. I traded the game in as soon I finished it, I was that disgusted with the game.


----------



## TwoDou (Mar 16, 2008)

Portal! Though the song at the end completely RULED!!!


----------



## Terrkall (Mar 16, 2008)

Does the game of love apply to this thread?
'Cause my previous relationship was a joke that seemed to be a game according to her.

And yes, the ending sucked.
EPIC FAIL!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought army of two had a pretty bad ending. you fight and fight and fight and they give you a cut scene where there should have been the final boss.


----------



## Kavukamari (Mar 19, 2008)

Myst 1 (and really cheap, cuz all u gotta do is get a white paper and go do dunni)

(I quite liked FFVII's ending...)

(and I liked all the halo endings)


----------



## Dusty (Mar 21, 2008)

Mass Effect felt pretty eympty to me. The final boss was basically a ultra buffed Geth jumper thing that wasn't even hard to beat.  And after all that I get the ship flying off into a sunset.  *Sigh*  WHERE IS MY SEQUAL!?


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 23, 2008)

BIO(BE) Shock
it was so bad :c


----------



## TehBrownPup (Mar 24, 2008)

Kirby: Squeak Squad. The entire adventure is about reclaiming a slice of cheesecake.


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's one that isn't on the thread:
Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix. Mario essentially makes friends with Bowser, and they dance for awhile... maybe it's a prequel to Mario Kart? No wonder those Mario Party guys only make sports games... they can't do stories.

Also, I agree that Conker's Bad Fur Day was really depressing.


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 29, 2008)

Draken:The Ancient Gates
Cool chick, cooler dragon. Great dialog between the two. You spend the whole game leveling and getting better weapons, armor, magic and new breath weapons for Arokh. Magic Elevator to the sky to kill Creepy, Hanabel style bad guy then the final boss. but do you get to open the final gate and meet the queen mother of all dragons? No, you get a still of the scene. Roll credits.

SuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuK!

 .


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 6, 2008)

My list of bad game endings:
Bad Dudes (NES): Save the president, "Hey, Bad Dudes, let's go out for a cheeseburger!".......... lame
Rayman Raving Rabbids (Wii): Yeah, you escape from prison... but you left your friends behind!
any Metroid Prime games (GCN): too abrupt. Sure, MP3 had more of a story than the first two, but its ending still kinda stunk
I agree with the DDR: Mario Mix ending. That was pure crap
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (N64):: Both endings weren't that good... one, you die. Two, you narrowly escape and make everyone think you're dead, gloating about all the merchandising and legends that will be told about you.
Sonic Rush (DS): pretty bland ending... the sequence before the final fight is full of innuendo if your mind resides in the gutter


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

I HATE endings whereever the game hero dies or something similar... cause it means you're struggling through a game just to see the hero die xD


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont understand why people thought half life 2's ending was bad. I quite liked it, and it left you guessing on what was coming next.

and honestly, who could hate the ending to portal.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 9, 2008)

the Tak and the power of JuJu games were LOADS of fun to playand very funny (i love Lok espcially with his lobster suit int he 3rd one!) but the endings SUCKED i mean it left you feeling like "what? that's it!" i expected them them to end with a commical BANG but they fizzled!


----------



## Madness (Apr 9, 2008)

My least favourite Computer Game ending has to be Half Life Opposing Force's ending. After fighting your way pretty much through hell and back you get exiled to another dimension forever. Which is pretty depressing after putting in all that effort to stay alive throughout the game.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, that reminds me. Super monkey ball's story and ending sucked. Basically some evil dude stole your bananas and you fly around and roll around to get them back. Whee

but the game is fun


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 10, 2008)

Assasins Creed, definetely. "What does it all mean?" HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW!!!! WHY DONT YOU F****** TELL US!?! lol, it really pissed me off. Great game though. Good storyline,up until that point. there'd better be a sequel.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 10, 2008)

The Simpsons Game.

Not only ruined what could've been a funny game, but kinda proved that the Simpson's have dried up their humour well. <(v_v)>


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonnaius said:
			
		

> Assasins Creed, definetely. "What does it all mean?" HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW!!!! WHY DONT YOU F****** TELL US!?! lol, it really pissed me off. Great game though. Good storyline,up until that point. there'd better be a sequel.



from what I've heard that was the first game in a trilolgy, but thats all I know


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 11, 2008)

SuperSwede88 said:
			
		

> Jonnaius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, it better be. great game, but really annoying clffhanger ending (and it wasnt even much of a cliffhanger! no suspense, just annoyingness!)


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Xenosaga Ep. III
It was like WTF?!
It ended the game by giving the characters a new beginning. Left without letting us know if Jin died or not.
They had to create a whole new system of operations. They left us with so many things unsolved. You can't end a three game series with people hanging >.<;


----------



## ZFDragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Bioshock... it had a great story, and then.. meh.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 18, 2008)

Starfox Adventures.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 18, 2008)

ZFDragon said:
			
		

> Bioshock... it had a great story, and then.. meh.



I liked the "evil" path ending. It made me happy in a sick sort of way.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2008)

Vectorman I


----------



## intelminer (Apr 30, 2008)

Command And Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath...hands down


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

I would say Halo3.

They left it open for a Halo4, but Bungie says there will not be a Halo4.  Kinda confusing.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Starfox Adventures.


I was gonna say that. XD The whole story of the game was pretty bad, though...


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would say Halo3.
> 
> They left it open for a Halo4, but Bungie says there will not be a Halo4.  Kinda confusing.



Incorrect.  Bungie has stated that Halo 3 is the end of *the current story arc*.  They did not say it was the end of the story altogether.  Besides, it's been confirmed that Peter Jackson's company Wingnut Interactive will be creating a new Halo game (with a more cinematic feel to it) in partnership with Microsoft and Bungie.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Both of the Shining Soul games.

In the first one, the final boss just tells you the overly clichÃ© "return in 1000 years" crap and you get some text on the bottom of the screen wondering if the people would be ready when he returns.  The second one's ending consisted mostly of poorly written rambling, but then again, the entire storyline is pretty much that.  It also involves a guardian angel with a very "original" name...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I was gonna say that. XD The whole story of the game was pretty bad, though...



I thought SFA was rather good, though the acting kinda cheesy.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought SFA was rather good, though the acting kinda cheesy.



Yeah, enough people like it. We've argued the game inside out in a different thread. The ending sucked any way you slice it, though.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> with a more cinematic feel to it



So... they'll either put it into third person a la the recent James Bond games, or chock it full of cut scenes. :/


----------



## Quaidis (May 2, 2008)

I am very lucky to either have enjoyed most games I've played or was too young to know good from bad.  If I play an ancient game or text adventure and it ends with, "You Won!", I'm happy none the less.

The most recent game that had a disappointing ending, to me, was FF12.  Many people scream that it's one of the best games out there.  But honestly?  The last bad guy was absolutely no challenge whatsoever, and you spend the entire game thinking a big dragon is going to come out and act badass only to find no dragon at all.  It's a giant killer dreidel.  I'm sorry, I thought the FF series had standards to keep.  This was a bad idea all around.

And if you think that's a spoiler, you are either taking me too seriously, or find minor things like that too spoiling.  It's not like I'm destroying the plot here.

Now that I think about it, I may have played games with bad endings.  However I never beat them to find out.  Examples being BoF3 (every final BoF badguy was a large challenge for me), Vagrant Story, FF8, etc.


----------



## Chameleo (May 2, 2008)

BioShock had a turd whirl of an ending. For a game with such philosphical depth, it sure became lackluster towards the end.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Chameleo said:


> BioShock had a turd whirl of an ending. For a game with such philosphical depth, it sure became lackluster towards the end.



I dunno, I kind of enjoyed blowing up the whole fucking Earth.

PS: IT'S HARVESTING TIME!


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

I'll tell you the worst.  World of Warcraft.  You wanna know why the ending sucks??? Because there is no ending!! It's just a neverending cycle of getting gear and doing dungeons.  If you or anyone you know plays or wants to play that game, get away from it, it will eat your soul!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 3, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> I'll tell you the worst.  World of Warcraft.  You wanna know why the ending sucks??? Because there is no ending!! It's just a neverending cycle of getting gear and doing dungeons.  If you or anyone you know plays or wants to play that game, get away from it, it will eat your soul!!



A lot of early NES and even Atari 2600 games had no end (Pac-Man, Spy Hunter, Q*Bert, etc) (But before anyone mentions Donkey Kong, actually that game DID have an ending, but the last stage is actually impossible to beat. Even if you removed all the enemies from the stage, you still would be unable to finish in the time allotted.)


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> A lot of early NES and even Atari 2600 games had no end (Pac-Man, Spy Hunter, Q*Bert, etc) (But before anyone mentions Donkey Kong, actually that game DID have an ending, but the last stage is actually impossible to beat. Even if you removed all the enemies from the stage, you still would be unable to finish in the time allotted.)



Pretty much ever single arcade game ever is impossible to beat. >:C


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much ever single arcade game ever is impossible to beat. >:C



That's because the owners always set the difficulty level to "hard" to max profits (the options button is inside the locked coin box). So it's either play til you die, or spend obscene amounts of quarters/tokens to get to the end.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

I just play until I die. >:


----------



## Quaidis (May 3, 2008)

You're supposed to play those games to beat the games?  Crud, I always played them to get the best score and have fun.

What's the point of having an arcade if everyone can beat the games?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 3, 2008)

Quaidis said:


> You're supposed to play those games to beat the games?  Crud, I always played them to get the best score and have fun.




Isn't the point of games to get good enough to be able to beat them? As well as have fun? Othewise, the game companies wouldn't even bother putting endings in the games.


----------



## Greyblade (May 6, 2008)

I'd like to nominate Crysis for Worst Ending of All Time.  That was a feckin Halo 2 class ending right there.


----------



## Neothumper (May 20, 2008)

Pac-man because he get's killed at the end well sad ending =3

seriously though?

errrrrrmmmmmmmm........

i'm struggling to think of a worse one than halo 2 even though it's been mentioned loads....

broken sword 3's ending was a bit disappointing i guess


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7.

"Hey, we won!" 
"Yeah, but the world is still screwed." 
"...what the hell?!"


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

Wizards and Warriors III
Fester's Quest

>.> ... especially Fester's Quest.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 28, 2008)

The ultimate worse ending ever!!

Friday the 13th for the NES

Jason is dead....or is he.... were not telling....
END


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

Psychonauts. Because it ENDS. On the plus side, if you reached rank 100, you got a bonus video at the end.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 29, 2008)

The only one I can think of right now is Robotech: Battlecry.

You defeated Zerral! But YOU DIE TOO!


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> The only one I can think of right now is Robotech: Battlecry.
> 
> You defeated Zerral! But YOU DIE TOO!



Spoilers, I haven't beaten that game yet. >:C


----------



## Khizzy (May 30, 2008)

I take it I wasn't the only one pissed off by Halo 2 Â¬Â¬


----------



## Foxblade (Jun 3, 2008)

Halo 2s ending was horrible, I was so mad lol.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2008)

The Sims: Bustin Out (GBA)

Didn't really fit in with the game...I guess I was an alien all along.  It was funny though.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 6, 2008)

I like Starfox games but Starfox Adventure ending really sucked. For those who played know about the final boss and the ending could of had more stuff in it too.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 6, 2008)

uuh Starwars: Knites of the old republic 2, sucked compared to first
Halo 2
Ninety nine nites
and nay game that really doesnt HAVE an ending, if theres no ending i keep playing and have to be draggoed off the console, that means you Godfather, animal crossing, sims, ETC! dang YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 11, 2008)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> I like Starfox games but Starfox Adventure ending really sucked. For those who played know about the final boss and the ending could of had more stuff in it too.



i agree because you can't go back to the reconstrusted planet. also (don't hate me) portal, exept for the song
(there is no use crying over every mistake
you just keep on trying till you run out of cake)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 11, 2008)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> I like Starfox games but Starfox Adventure ending really sucked. For those who played know about the final boss and the ending could of had more stuff in it too.



I didn't think it was all bad at the end (especially onboard the Great Fox). I found SFA to be a rather humorous game and liked it more than others did.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

Castlevania Legacy of Darkness.  

...but then again the CV64 games sucked to begin with.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate to say it because it's one of my favorite games, but Final Fantasy 8. You had this 4 part, 90 minute battle and the ending just kind of let me down.

FF9 was complete crap. I breezed through that game so fast just to get it done.

FFX and X-2, unless you beat both games 100% you get mediocre endings at best.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 22, 2008)

blackdragoon said:


> my vote:
> legaia 2 dual saga(ps2)
> grandia 2 (ps2)
> N3 Ninety Nine Nights (xbox360)
> ...



Oh my god! I saw the title of this thread and instantly thought Grandia 2 XD
I mean, wtf happens to Ryou? Where does he go? Did he die? Fly away? Did he fall off the mountain? What!? So mad. lol


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 23, 2008)

The entire last disc of FF8 was crap. But as for just plain endings...

I'd say Timeshift has the most anti-climactic ending I've ever seen. You're hunting the guy down throughout the game, and you blow up his big mecha tank thing.... and then....

*Spoilers. Don't read if you haven't played yet*

And then you just walk up to the guy, who's fallen on the ground after jumping out of the ruin of his tank, put a foot on his chest, and blow his head off. ... No big epic fight. No big confrontation. Just 'Bam. Now I go home."


----------



## Monak (Jun 23, 2008)

pong


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2008)

Phantasy Star Online Episode 1
After braving all those areas you fight against the final boss...only to find out after the fight..the person you were suppose to look for WAS possessed by that boss and you killed HER.

yea you set her soul free...but wtf...


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> pong



lolz XD


----------



## TKWolfman (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't like the ending to Metal Gear Solid 2. You beat Solidus, and then yakity yak yak yak...and don't tell me the ending wasn't innuendoed to hell XP


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 26, 2008)

FFX and The Legend of Dragoon 

T___T such good games, but such bad endings.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2,  the gameplay was orgasmic but the story and ending were paper thin.


----------



## KingNi2 (Jul 3, 2008)

Halo2
Half-Life 2
Portal


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 3, 2008)

Portal had an awesome ending. Half-Life 2 and Halo 2 I more or less agree on.

Oh, and because there's no counter-thread, the greatest ending of all time is Limbo of the Lost.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Final Fantasy VIII- Disconcerting thing is when you really think about what they had accomplish, you realize... they really didn't do anything. Yeah Ultimecia is locked in a time loop, big whoop, but it doesn't change the fact that she destroyed the future. What the worse part about it is the credits, when they celebrate the "success" of SeeD.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 4, 2008)

FEAR: just so... cliche it's lame, and what was it with the "fight" against the guy you've been chasing the whole game? you practically fart in his general direction and oop he's dead, good job now look around for more things to kill.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

hmm, I didn't like the end of Saints Row XD


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 8, 2008)

Any game that ends in a cliffhanger. It's cheap and annoying and only leaves me feeling short changed.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 8, 2008)

Megaman Legends 2, half because it's a cliffhanger and you STILL don't know wtf is going on, half because there's no sequel to explain shit...


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

Breanainn said:


> Any game that ends in a cliffhanger. It's cheap and annoying and only leaves me feeling short changed.


No More Heroes is one of my all time favorite games, but I HATE the real ending. Suda 51 is teasing!  *May be a slight spoiler, so highlight to read if you want.*After the credits roll, Cynthia says "...too bad there won't be a sequal." then after she goes away, it says "To Be Continued" D=<



Kajet said:


> Megaman Legends 2, half because it's a cliffhanger and you STILL don't know wtf is going on, half because there's no sequel to explain shit...


Agreed. We need a Megaman Legends 3

Oh, and a great game that few have heard of called Metal Arms: Glitch in the System. Damn cliff hangers!


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and throw GTA4 out there.

That's right, I said it. >o

-Coyote Smith


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Dunno if anyone's mentioned this, but, em, Ghostbusters for NES. I'm no admin, but this ends the thread.

Ending screen: "Congladuration!!!
You have completed a great game. (sic, obviously)
And prooved the justice of our culture.
Now go and rest our heroes!"

Proove: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gya0EZbRIbg



> No More Heroes is one of my all time favorite games, but I HATE the real ending. Suda 51 is teasing!  *May be a slight spoiler, so highlight to read if you want.*


Oh come now! That fourth-wallism and Back to the Future ref was awesome!


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm gonna say TES4 Oblivion.

Ok granted you get to be the champion of Cyrodiil and you get a suit of armor as gratitude for beating the main story but lets break down the ending.

You go all over hell doing this and that for the main question and at the end its you and martin to save the day. You figure your gonna do something great to help him and maybe even fight off the big baddie at the end all heroically. Nope you pretty much stand there while Martin has all the fun, he becomes a big ol dragon and saves the day. But ok it kinda sucks that he gets to have all the fun but you knew he was inevitably gonna be the one doing something.

 Still it wasn't very cool, but it gets worse. As if to add insult to injury you walk around basking in your own heroic glory. "Hey I'm the champion of Cyrodiil" you boast as you walk through everydoor and talk to people. But what do they got to say? Stuff like..
"Musta been great to know Martin"
"Martin is a hero"
"I heard Martin changed into this big dragon and saved the day"
You know, thanks a lot. I helped a bit too if it weren't for me Martin would be dead, all the cities of Cyrodiil would've fallin to evil and the adoring fan would still be running loose eating babies.


So yeah the ending had its good points, but mostly you felt like you hadn't done a thing at all. Though it was all redeemed with the Isles expac, I'd buy it for Sheogorath alone


----------



## Range (Jul 14, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh come now! That fourth-wallism and Back to the Future ref was awesome!


I like the ending up until after the credits roll... damn teasers >_>


----------



## lafeel (Jul 14, 2008)

Grandia 2 wasn't that bad, it was just long. And yes, you do get to see Ryudo in it, if you have the patience.

My nomination will have to be Might and Magic 6: The mandate of heaven..If anyone other than me has completed it he'll know why.


----------



## Zaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

Indigo Prophecy.

WHAT HAPPENED TO TYLER?! :<


----------



## Magikian (Jul 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Saint's Row has the single most anti-climactic ending in the history of gaming... it's worse than games WITHOUT endings.




I agree totally... I completed the majority of the mini-games, got almost all of the extra weapons and clothes. The game had some great characters (Johnny xD) and then the ending just... *cringe* Don't ever remind me of it.

Also DOA4... The name Alpha 152 makes me wanna hit someone. I nearly threw my controller out the window...


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

By far metal gear solid 3. It's ends with me crying on the floor. Not because of the actual ending, more the fact I have to pay hundreds of pounds before I can play the next game in the series


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jul 21, 2008)

Half-Life 2
Resident Evil 4 (My favorite game of all time, but what the fuck was with the ending?)
Final Fantasy X

Top 3... IMO...


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

Shinobi for the Sega Master System. I wanted to smash my Sega back then.


----------



## KingNi2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Id have to change what i said earlier

1.Halo2
2.Half-Life 2
3.StarFox Assault
4.Portal
5.Halo3


----------



## Crimson (Jul 23, 2008)

Halo 2 & 3 had crappy endings
same with AOE3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

lafeel said:


> My nomination will have to be Might and Magic 6: The mandate of heaven..If anyone other than me has completed it he'll know why.



My game was bugged, and froze the very moment I tried to leave the Hive...

Anyways, that's not the true ending. The true ending is when you visit every single town and deploy Armageddon. 

I love the smell of burning villagers in the morning.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 28, 2008)

Darwinia. It's not like the actual games ending was aweful, but the next one, Multiwinia, is. How can this Doctor guy go from trying to save these creatures to letting have full out slaughter wars? Come on! I hated watching Darwinians getting blown up into little pieces...


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, and this one is kind of more a personal one, but Kingdom Hearts. My mom's ex-boyfriend's dumb a** daughter doesn't know how to take care of discs, so it got scratched, and just my luck, the disc got scratched so that when the ending cut scene plays, it freezes, so I don't get to see the ending credits even =\


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 29, 2008)

*Medal of Honor: Allied Assault*

Bunker goes boom! Time for the out-- why are the credits rolling? D:
*
Halo 2*

Or "how to milk the franchise fanboys"

(conditional) *Knights of the Old Republic II*

An amazingly well crafted game with a cut down ending, all thanks to LucasFarts.

If you want to read how the full game would look, together with the droid factory, uncut ending and Kreia's real name, read:

http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2472531&pagenumber=1


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone remember Timeshift?

It was like a reskin of the mario endings, he rescues the woman and then gets skipped off to his next adventure.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Half Life 2. Half Life 2. Half Life 2. Don't forget, Half Life 2.

I doubt I've ever wanted to shoot a moniter more. One of my old roomates had the same experience. I didn't tell him the ending at all, and when he saw it... oh, I started choking from laughing too hard.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)

oh, the explosion? lol it looked like a bubble in rasbery cordial XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

I hated Robotech Battlecry.
I mean, WTF!? He dies in space?! GODDAMNIT.


----------



## TheComet (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I could include Lost Planet into this

They had it set up for a good ending where it could explain everything (which they didn't do a good job at in the game, but dayum the gameplay was a rush!), but instead it was all like "LOL MEMORY LOSS"

I'm on the last mission for the last year or so of extreme though, I think that has an alternate ending but you need to get damn lucky on the final boss to win :/


----------



## Kajet (Jul 29, 2008)

Half Life (1)
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Mars Matrix
Postal 2
TES: Oblivion
The Bouncer
Zone of Enders
DooM 3: Resurrection of Evil
Every single Quake game so far


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 29, 2008)

Tomb Raider 2.

She just goes "Havent you seen enough?" and shoots the screen.
Fucking lame.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm puzzled as to why people think Half-Life endings are unsatisfactory. 

I can somewhat agree in regards to HL1, although I think it's a nice change to the usual "wrap-up" endings, since it was planned to be the first in a trilogy. 

In Half-Life 2, the ENTIRE last chapter (starting with your ride up to Breen's office) is the outro. 

I hope Half-Life 3 will have an epic ending. After all, Ep. 3 has much to live up to.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 29, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VgTOBUontIY
Makes me want to shoot myself


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 29, 2008)

Dunno how many of these have already been mentioned, but...

_Blood Will Tell: Tezuka Osamu's Dororo_ - Cheesy and trite.

_Chrono Cross_ - Unnecessary sequel, with the "best" ending even rendering the entire game's story unecessary.

_Devil May Cry 2_ and _4_ - Cheesy and trite.

_Final Fantasy IX_ and _X-2_ _-_ Classic textbook examples of Hollywood tripe corrupting even once-decent franchises.

_Legacy of Kain: Defiance_ - Well...hmm...I loved the twist right before the last boss, but the ending itself wasn't even memorable...it felt like they were trying too hard to leave another sequel in the realm of possibility. Which is a shame, because the rest of the series, as far as I've played, was brilliant. Never played Blood Omen 2 or Soul Reaver 2, though...

_Resident Evil 4_ - Cheesy and trite.

Now that I've said my piece...


----------



## Zaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

The "In Water" ending in Silent Hill 2.

It's not bad, it's just really depressing.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Zaiden said:


> The "In Water" ending in Silent Hill 2.
> 
> It's not bad, it's just really depressing.



I cried when I got it, but I think it's the only one that makes sense.


OT: Shinobi for the Master System. You finally finish the game and get a "Game Over" screen.


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 31, 2008)

Medal of Honor rising sun.  They leave off at a cliffhanger and the second game hasn't been made yet.  You can see the emperor of japan and i got 5 headshots on him but he would die.


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Halo 2
F.E.A.R. (scary ass game tho )
Sonic the Hedgehog (next gen)
omg and Army of Two pissed me off so bad


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I cried when I got it, but I think it's the only one that makes sense.
> 
> 
> OT: Shinobi for the Master System. You finally finish the game and get a "Game Over" screen.


im actually really surprised anyone was able to play trough that nightmare. i know its just a game but ive never been so scared playing a video game


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 2, 2008)

Super Mario 64 - Thank you for restoring the power of the stars to the castle.  YOU WIN CAKE!  And if you collect all 120 stars, you get to talk to Yoshi, who gives you a new triple jump and 100 lives.  You already got all the stars, what do you need all those lives for?

Ocarina of Time - This is just confusing.  Link beats Ganon and Zelda thanks him for helping and all that, and then as thanks she sends Link back to when he was a child so he can have his childhood.  ...and then he goes back to the castle and meets Zelda.  Why does he go back?  Originally he went to the castle because Ganondorf put a curse on the Deku Tree, and after killing the Queen Gohma, the tree told Link to go to the castle and meet Zelda so they could beat Ganondorf.  Is Link's life in an infinite loop now where he just beats Ganon over and over?  I mean, sending him back isn't going to get rid of Ganondorf from that time period, is it?  I'M SO CONFUSED...

Super Mario Bros. 3 - "Thank you Mario, but our princess is in another castle!...Just kidding!  Ha ha ha!  Bye bye!"  Peach fails at rewards.  I'm glad she's in the later Smash Bros. games so I can smack her in the face.

Tetris - EVERY TIME, I get a screen full of blocks with the words "Game Over."  What kind of crap is that?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Super Mario 64 - Thank you for restoring the power of the stars to the castle.  YOU WIN CAKE!  And if you collect all 120 stars, you get to talk to Yoshi, who gives you a new triple jump and 100 lives.  You already got all the stars, what do you need all those lives for?



It's because you already got cake, you greedy bastard. You jumped your way through a shitload of acidtrip-like levels, more than likely sending Mario insane (If he wasn't already), but the triple-jump and 100 lives   after you got all the stars nearly makes it as bad as Saint's Row... NEARLY.


----------



## Khizzy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, Halo 3's ending wasn't bad, if you had the patience to wait til after the credits, you would've seen the rest!


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 8, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Super Mario 64 - Thank you for restoring the power of the stars to the castle. YOU WIN CAKE! And if you collect all 120 stars, you get to talk to Yoshi, who gives you a new triple jump and 100 lives. You already got all the stars, what do you need all those lives for?
> 
> Ocarina of Time - This is just confusing. Link beats Ganon and Zelda thanks him for helping and all that, and then as thanks she sends Link back to when he was a child so he can have his childhood. ...and then he goes back to the castle and meets Zelda. Why does he go back? Originally he went to the castle because Ganondorf put a curse on the Deku Tree, and after killing the Queen Gohma, the tree told Link to go to the castle and meet Zelda so they could beat Ganondorf. Is Link's life in an infinite loop now where he just beats Ganon over and over? I mean, sending him back isn't going to get rid of Ganondorf from that time period, is it? I'M SO CONFUSED...
> 
> ...


 
For the Legend of zelda ocarine of time ending once he went back to his childhood he travels off to a different land and then that's were majora's mask starts out, while he's traveling.

Some bad video game endings are...
All the ending in Starfox command, becuase they were overly dramatic, and I could never think of the starfox series ending. (So just forget command ever existed.)

Ending to ape escape, becuase It ended up being a "To be continued", damn now I have to get a PS2 to play the next game.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Shadow Man. For one of Acclaim's best titles, the ending was the tower falling, a brief speech, and the camera pans around the opening map as the credits roll, like they ran out of time before production.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 8, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Some bad video game endings are...
> All the ending in Starfox command, becuase they were overly dramatic, and I could never think of the starfox series ending. (So just forget command ever existed.)



Well, if it's any consolation, I keep hearing about how none of the Command endings are canon...

But since the rights to StarFox seem to change hands like a 2-cent pocket-hooker, I really don't know who decided that.



diosoth said:


> Shadow Man. For one of Acclaim's best titles, the ending was the tower falling, a brief speech, and the camera pans around the opening map as the credits roll, like they ran out of time before production.



Wow...that kinda reminds me of Shadowgate 64's ending.

'Course, the original Shadowgate's ending was lame too, but it was on the NES, so that's at least somewhat understandable.


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 9, 2008)

I must be easy to please. I thought all of the Halo series had good endings.

Though... the end of the first two CoD games had nothing to show. 3 had a dramatic ending and 4 was downright amazing.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

I just beat Arkistas Ring on NES. A hard final boss, kill it, get a ring, the castle falls... and you loop to stage 1 with the healing ring item to play again. Technically, it's not even an ending.

Doom 3 and Doom 3 RoE had lousy endings. D3 was to set up RoE, but RoE ends with a solid white screen and Dr. McNeil's voice. Nothing else.

The Postal 2's also have either the worst, or best endings, depending on your criteria.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Aug 9, 2008)

The generic emo endings of Shadow the Hedgehog. : 3​


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

TheRoyoFlush said:


> The generic emo endings of Shadow the Hedgehog. : 3​



You mean all of them?


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Most endings on Soulcalibur IV...


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 9, 2008)

> Metroid Prime


Only to say: It's a Trilogy... DAMN THE FIRST TWO PARTS OF TRILOS CAN'T HAVE AN ENDING XD

My vote:
...
Damn, i'm don't remember any game wiht a bad ending...
Maybe "Mouse Maze" cuz it ended to fast...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Ending to ape escape, becuase It ended up being a "To be continued", damn now I have to get a PS2 to play the next game.



Ape Escape 2 was great but I can't remember the story, or its ending, for the life of me. Something about Specter being defeated. Then again, playing Saru Getchu for the story is like playing any Mario plaformer and looking for twists. OH SHI-, the cake is layered!


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 10, 2008)

*"K ALL IS WELL.
YOU GET GIRL BUT NO PORN OF IT LOL.
YOU GET NO REWARD FOR YOUR DOINGS.
K BYE."*​


----------



## Range (Aug 11, 2008)

Gauntlet Dark Legacy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kThGFZdC7W8
Beat the big bad wizard, all the monsters die, big speech while showing the monsters dying, the end.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Aug 15, 2008)

_Rat attack_: Because it left the door open for a sequal were never going to get. (also, because it was all explained in a text box, whats wrong with a cutscene?)

_Roscoe Mcqueen_: Nothing is really sorted, you never even fight a final boss!

_Oddworld: Abes Exedous_: The knife-edge Quarma system.....

_Destroy All Humans_!: The ending suddenly creeps up on you.


----------



## freder (Aug 15, 2008)

E.T. is probably the worst game ever. It's impossible to win. It also almost destroyed the video gaming industry up to that point.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 16, 2008)

Alone in the Dark. You get two endings, and neither makes any fucking sense.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2008)

freder said:


> E.T. is probably the worst game ever. It's impossible to win. It also almost destroyed the video gaming industry up to that point.



No, it is possible. Just hard.


----------



## Seas (Aug 18, 2008)

Jets'n'Guns

The universe explodes and only the hero survives because his ship is dragged in by a time rift and transported...back to when he began his mission to save the universe.
:|
xopÉÉ¹Éd ÇÉ¯Ä±Ê‡


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 18, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> Jets'n'Guns
> 
> The universe explodes and only the hero survives because his ship is dragged in by a time rift and transported...back to when he began his mission to save the universe.
> :|
> xopÉÉ¹Éd ÇÉ¯Ä±Ê‡



How do you get upside-down text...? o.o

Actually, that reminds me of one...sorry if it was already mentioned, but...

Phantasy Star III: Generations of Doom.

You get...what...one of eight scenarios for the last phase of the game, depending on the wives you chose for the previous heroes...but there are three possible ending scenarios--two of which involve the world-ship winding up near Earth.

Well, what with all the grinding, the game had a bit much of a "7th Saga" feel to it for me anyway, but it wasn't totally unbearable...

Speaking of which, has anyone here beaten The 7th Saga? The basic story sucks, as far as I've seen of it, so I imagine the ending(s?) would be bland and unsatisfying too...


----------



## Vexer (Aug 23, 2008)

when you say dead rising did you get all the endings? 
some of them are bad but i liked the true ending


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2008)

Phantasy Star Online Ep 1&2
what the hell is up with the player killing the final boss...only to find out, um...thats the person you were hired to look for.


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 23, 2008)

Fable. 
The ending was a little dissapointing for me, both of them.

Bioshock. 
Bad ending sucked.

Okami. 
Not horrible, just wish it was a little more epic, and gave a hint to a possible sequel.

I'm sure there's others, but I can't remember them now...


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

I really like the Game Jericho for my PS3 but god the ending is a loada crap 
except when (SPOILER) jones and cole spontainiously explode over your screen it's great it just ends too abrubtly


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 28, 2008)

Castlevania, Harmony of dissonance.

Ending 1  You kill the badguy, save the girl and get out...then everything is suddenly all roses and the dead best friend is forgotten
Ending two, You kill the badguy, fail to save the girl, hero goes emo.
Ending three everyone is saved "..lets pretend this never happened and go home"


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

The ending for Metroid Prime 3.
Samus flashing a thumbs-up, then speeding off into space was a little... dissapointing.


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 8, 2008)

personally, I hate the ending for Lunar Dragon song. You play the game thinking you will kill the main boss but at the end you must "Spare his life" IE: Not fight I was so mad I never played it again. "Normally I Play my games till they stop working but this ones ending was just so anticlimactic." Loved the game play, story, but the ending GURR...
*
*


----------



## Frostwulfe (Sep 9, 2008)

thelonelydragon said:


> Half-Life - The whole Alien Dimension level was just a weird way to end it.
> 
> Dreamfall:The Longest Journey - More dissappointing than bad, because there was no ending.
> 
> Beyond Good and Evil - Only because it sets up a sequal that might never come out.



Half Life 2 Episode One 

Euhh....

-dies-


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 10, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie: Only because I got all excited over the 'pictures'.

Destroy All Humans! Big Willy Unleashed: Played this game after my idiot brother got it. Close to being the worst ending ever (didn't even have Richard Horvitz as Orthopox).


----------



## Neon_Grizzly (Sep 17, 2008)

Play DOA. All the endings are terrible. But they are kinda hot. XD


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

i loved the game but the ending to Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction really annoyed me way too quick and damn you hypocrit clank


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 18, 2008)

Kyra said:


> i loved the game but the ending to Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction really annoyed me way too quick and damn you hypocrit clank



Seconded. It's like the writers just stopped trying entirely.

Did I or anyone else mention Fable yet?

Space Quest V. It was too Hollywood. Damn you, Mark whatsis, for taking over that game's production...

Also, though I'm sure they've been mentioned several times on every page by now...

I just watched the CD-I Zelda games' endings.

Now I must burn my brain.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, I gotta think, I'm not sure on the WORST, but I know the best, or at least to me, was the conclusion to the Max Payne series.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Midna comes in and steals the show. It isn't about the Triforce, it isn't about Zelda, it isn't one of Link's side quests like Link's Awakening or Majora's mask. It is the Midna game. They might as well have never put Ganon, Link or Zelda in, because it isn't about them. It is about Midna getting her throne stolen and trying to get it back. Then at the very end, after wasting all of my time she fucking leaves. Never to return.


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 19, 2008)

Talash said:


> I still think Half-Life's ending was pretty awful. Going to a god-awful "Alien Dimention", doing a bit of platform gaming, killing a gigantic headcrab with one enourmous testicle, and then climaxing with beating the brains out of a colossal baby with a crowbar. No hang on, that sounds alot more fun that it actually was...


episode one or two?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Owwin said:


> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Midna comes in and steals the show. It isn't about the Triforce, it isn't about Zelda, it isn't one of Link's side quests like Link's Awakening or Majora's mask. It is the Midna game. They might as well have never put Ganon, Link or Zelda in, because it isn't about them. It is about Midna getting her throne stolen and trying to get it back. Then at the very end, after wasting all of my time she fucking leaves. Never to return.



To be fair, it is called Twilight Princess. Meaning, Midna.

But for a series that has Zelda in the title, I still don't know who the hell she is.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, the worst ending was when my game froze, broke, and I couldnt find any copies anywhere. [R.I.P. Jumping Flash]


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 22, 2008)

Frostwulfe said:


> Half Life 2 Episode One
> 
> Euhh....
> 
> -dies-



Are you dead in the head? That ending was awesome!


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lost Via Domus: You race all that way to get to your happy little boat to see the plain crash all over again but this time you wake up on the beach to find out your gf survived the crash and that every thing in the game probaly didnt happen. Or did it gah the game was messed up  Not to mention crappy.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Natbisk said:


> Fable.
> The ending was a little dissapointing for me, both of them.
> 
> Bioshock.
> ...



i got to agree on fable, but i still loved the overall game.
-_- i just hated that my character was super old when i finished because i got all the weapons and skills


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 27, 2008)

I never seen the Fable ending, though it is an AWESOME game.
What game I thought had a crappy ending? CoD4. All of the people you worked long with got killed... (this excludes the bonus mission you get after beating the game)
Ehh like nek0chan said, it did get stupid when your character got older..Fable has more of a...crappy beginning! XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 27, 2008)

Have I mentioned Black?
That was blegh. Shoot your way through a horde of people then you get a pat on the back saying 'You didn't kill the dude' and 'You did what we would you would do'. Bah! >: (



Seastalker said:


> Jets'n'Guns
> 
> The universe explodes and only the hero survives because his ship is dragged in by a time rift and transported...back to when he began his mission to save the universe.
> :|
> xopÉÉ¹Éd ÇÉ¯Ä±Ê‡


It did have kick arse music though.
Erecta My Hamburger Baby and Flight Of The Toyota to name a few.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 27, 2008)

Prey has an absolutely godawful ending. Everyone dies, the spaceship blows up, then you jump through a portal and get a message saying; 'Prey will continue...', when in all likelihood it never will.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 30, 2008)

well, the good old tomb raider 4 
I was sitting there like "wtf? lara is dead? cool..." and it was so stupidly spontanious, i mean she escapes every stupid ambush, traps, bullets and all the shit for years and finally gets fu**ed by a falling ceiling? lol xD
more weird: she lives again... (is she the messiah??) ^^'


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

School Days. At least the "Bad endings." Sheer WTF-ery.

Go on youtube to see what I'm talking about (13+....heck, maybe even 17+)


----------



## fiden (Oct 6, 2008)

it has to be halo 2 and half life 2 episode 2 lol


----------



## Tansunn (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently beat Megaman 9.  As awesome as the game itself was, the ending was pretty crap.  Megaman is retarded.  



Spoiler



Dr. Wily:  Those were my police bots in that video, it was all staged.  Dr. Light is in the other room.

Protoman:  STOP!  That's a robot, it's not the real Dr. Light!

Megaman:  Maybe, but if it's the real Dr. Light, I can't leave him there.

Protoman:  Dumbass.

Dr. Light robot:  *splodeysplode*

Megaman:  AWW FUCK!  *passes out*

Protoman:  Retard.  *teleports Megaman out of the collapsing building*


----------



## Range (Oct 9, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> Megaman is retarded.



Well yeah, look at how X acts at the beginning of X 7...
All that "There's gotta be a better way than fighting" crap, just shut up and shoot stuff! D=<


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 9, 2008)

^ Well...that was part of his character in the prior games, too...

But you know, X7 wasn't even technically supposed to be made. I believe the actual X-series' storyline was to end at X5, when Zero disappears--leading into Mega Man Zero...

Mega Man Battle Network 2 had a funny ending. 5's was kinda cool, but...eh...not that great...

Mega Man & Bass had a terrible ending, though! It wasn't even really an ending...


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I have agree with FF7,left you fighting the weapons in hopes of something,something.....but I do like the series,played them all except the X's.Also Alone in the dark,the newer one.


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

Halo 2: we all know why

Ultima 9: you sleep with the pirate chick, cleanse the world of evil, but guess what, you gotta kill yourself cause the bad guy is, YOU!, so you basically vape yourself and an island. What a crappy ending to a 9 game long series.


F.E.A.R: extraction Point: Hey I beat the bad guy that won't stay dead, wait why is the world on fire?


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

Xenegears. Great, no amazing game but the ending left me feeling like there was still more that needed to be told.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 15, 2008)

FFXII. That ending was horrible for how well the storyline was, extremely disapointed but still was a fun game.


----------



## flitchard (Oct 16, 2008)

Has anyone posted lufia 2: rise of the sinistrals? to quote Quest for Glory: It might have been a spectacular fight, but stories where the hero dies rarely make the front page."


----------



## flitchard (Oct 16, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## Ikaeru (Oct 22, 2008)

Disgaea, if you include the "Dark Adonis Wins" ending, though Dis hardly deserves to be in any "worst" anything lists.


----------



## SionnFoxkey (Nov 1, 2008)

Dark Messiah of Might and Miagic Elements


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 6, 2008)

fiden said:


> it has to be halo 2 and half life 2 episode 2 lol



Why? I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Alone In The Dark, the one on 360, it was an awesome game, it was insanely fun for as long as it lasted, but the ending killed it.

There's a "good ending" and a "bad ending"

"Bad Ending" - Your girlfriend is in danger of being possesed by the devil, you blow her away, the devil then instead posseses you. YOU LOSE

"Good ending" - You can't bring yourself to splatter your girlfriend, satan controls her and destroys everything or something like that. YOU LOSE

Yeah, there's no real "Good" ending, it's just like, "Sad ending" or "Shit ending" lol


----------



## Nickk (Nov 6, 2008)

E.T.: The Extraterrestrial 

You know what the ending is for that game? After putting in gawd knows how many fucking hours trying to get out of the big pit? 

_You starting all over again at the bottom of the pit._ That's it. That's what you get as your ending.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Nickk said:


> E.T.: The Extraterrestrial
> 
> You know what the ending is for that game? After putting in gawd knows how many fucking hours trying to get out of the big pit?
> 
> _You starting all over again at the bottom of the pit._ That's it. That's what you get as your ending.


 
BY ODIN, that game was HORRIBLE! lol


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 8, 2008)

Landis said:


> THe worst ending in recent memory is Star Fox Adventures(beat it yesterday). I was like wtf?
> 
> OMG Spoilers!!! Ummm ok I'll kill andross since I resurrected him for some reason. Then in the end you get like a sentence to explain it and boom the end. Oh and theres foreshadowing of Fox giving a few thrusts to Krystal.
> 
> omg end spoilers!!!


 
Yeah, I thought it was a bit rushed and thrown together.

It did forshadow a new Star Fox team member joining (Krystal).

And the fanboys rejoiced!!!

Sage Fox


----------



## Teracat (Nov 13, 2008)

My dumb list thing:

-*Silent Hill 3* (at least the default ending...the UFO ending was the only one that made sense). You have a character go through some of the most horrifying ordeals of her entire lifetime, and she comes out with the line "Don't blondes have more fun?"
-*Metroid Prime 3*. Samus just flying by and giving a thumbs up. WHAT.
-*Arc The Lad: Twilight of the Spirits*. This was actually a phenomenal game, but the ending is terrible. The dialogue is rife with errors, and there is no resolution between the characters.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 14, 2008)

Mirror's Edge. Seriously, the ending was a disappointment.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 16, 2008)

Fallout 3

Fable 2


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 16, 2008)

COD5.... you change the flag over from nazi to russian. the end.
what the fuck?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 19, 2008)

Master chu and the drunkard hu


----------



## Kajet (Nov 19, 2008)

Clock Tower, Ending F simply cause it ends the game with very little warning, strangely despite how tame it is it's also one of the bloodiest moments.


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Clock Tower, Ending F simply cause it ends the game with very little warning, strangely despite how tame it is it's also one of the bloodiest moments.



-=screams in pain=- THIS THREAD WON'T STOP COMING UP AS UNREAD IN MY USER-CP LIST!!! ####>_<####

StarFox Assault's ending was awful, wasn't it? I never got there...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 20, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> StarFox Assault's ending was awful, wasn't it? I never got there...


It was okay. It wasn't great, but it was hardly on par with any of the ones here.


----------



## Shino (Nov 23, 2008)

thelonelydragon said:


> Dreamfall:The Longest Journey - More dissappointing than bad, because there was no ending.


 
I'll drink to that. That game so did not live up to it's predecessor. The original was so much better.

For comparison, I think that the ending on Portal was one of the most creative ever. Hell, everything about that game was creative. And on the subject of Portal, everybody's complaining about HLÂ², but the ending was not only explosive (no pun intended), but it was designed to lead into the episodes (which tie into Portal), which are essentially extended endings. You know, like how you kept thinking Casino Royale was ending five times before the movie was over?


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

Assassin's fucking Creed. An awesome game, but FUCK the ending pissed me off. I was just like "...wait, was that the ending? WHAT THE FUCK! IT DIDN'T END!!!"
So far no sequel or anything, and the ending only created MORE unanswered questions. Bah... I disliked it. But I found out that I can do the Assassin's thing with my left hand (Bend top 2/3 of ring finger down without other fingers moving). It makes me feel special. I R AN ASSASSIN!!! *stabz*


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 23, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I found out that I can do the Assassin's thing with my left hand (Bend top 2/3 of ring finger down without other fingers moving). It makes me feel special. I R AN ASSASSIN!!! *stabz*


THE ASSASSIN'S CREED:
Two in the pink, one in the stink.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 24, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> THE ASSASSIN'S CREED:
> Two in the pink, one in the stink.


 Sorry, but I don't play that way. Guys only.


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 24, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Sorry, but I don't play that way. Guys only.



I figured as much. Doesn't change the sign's normal meaning.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 27, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> COD5.... you change the flag over from nazi to russian. the end.
> what the fuck?



This. Though that's still a crappy ending.

After replaying Fo3 twice, so that any 'tards don't go "you haven't played, so you don't know", I have to award Fallout 3 the "Worst Ending Ever" award. It even beats Halo 2.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Nov 28, 2008)

Halo 2, simply.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Nov 29, 2008)

Gears of War 2's ending was kind of rushed.

Fable 2's ending(and final "boss") were disappointing, although it kind of hints that there will be a Fable 3.  

Sonic Chronicles' ending was just like, "What the?!"

Sonic the Hedgehog(360/PS3), wins the award for worst ending ever.  Its basically saying, you wasted $400 on and Xbox 360 and $60 on this game to play this crappy game and waste a whole month trying to beat it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

Half Life 2's ending was okay, because it went well with Ep1... but yeah...

Star Fox Adventures is the runner up with the worst boss and worst voice acted ending.

And so is TimeSplitters 2. It didn't have much of an ending. You just blew some shit up and it's like GOOD JOB YOU WON.

And finally, GoldenEye. WTF WHERE WAS THE ENDING?! It needed another level after Cradle (Not a bonus level)

P.S. Counter Strike: Condition Zero and practically every Unreal Tournament game's endings suck, because they're either NON EXISTENT or SHIT.


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 29, 2008)

Rouge2 said:


> Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time because of the boss battle that's before the ending.



I found that boss battle to be quite epic during my first play through(before I knew exactly how to dodge everything)


----------



## THdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate it when you beat up the supposedly final boss and then it moves to kill whoever controlled that person making the game even longer. Final Fantasy games seem to never end there to long to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> P.S. Counter Strike: Condition Zero and practically every Unreal Tournament game's endings suck, because they're either NON EXISTENT or SHIT.


they suppose to have shitty endings since it doesnt matter its either Malcom winning the tournament or Gorge and UT3 ending just says Malcom again fucked someone in the ass and someone ish pissed cause of that.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

That's totally my point... you can make a game 200x better by thinking about an ending.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Nov 29, 2008)

Resident Evil 4.

"Let's have sex!"
"No thanks" *drives off on jet ski*

But then again everything about that game sucked. xD

Least in my opinion, never will get why it's so popular.
Old RE games FTW.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> That's totally my point... you can make a game 200x better by thinking about an ending.


and again sadly UT's endings are mostly predetermined cause of the next game opening.


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> Resident Evil 4.
> 
> "Let's have sex!"
> "No thanks" *drives off on jet ski*
> ...



Because you could actually play it. The camera wasn't fixed, you could do more than just run around obstacles, and you generally had enough ammo to kill anything that attacked you if you used it right.

Ashley was annoying, though, and Del Lago was a BITCH the first time I tried taking it on. Luis was the man, though. He deserves a prequel/spinoff thing of some sort. Or at least a minigame...he wasn't even in Mercenaries mode, huh?


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 1, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Because you could actually play it.



I found all the RE games to be quite playable, and not that hard either unless you played on high difficulties.



AdriNoMa said:


> The camera wasn't fixed



I know, that's the main reason it had no scare factor. You could always see what was coming at you.



AdriNoMa said:


> you could do more than just run around obstacles, and you generally had enough ammo to kill anything that attacked you if you used it right.



You always have enough ammo to kill everything you come across in all RE games, unless your playing on like Hard mode, but even then you can get quite a bit if you know where to look for it.

I could go on for awhile on this, but it's a bit off topic so I'll stop there. 

Another ending I was disappointed in was that of Indigo Prophecy, while it was alright I was expecting it to end in a much more epic way then it did.


----------



## PopTheIguana (Dec 1, 2008)

The Karate Kid Video Game!!!!!!

play it, youll understand...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

Shaqfu...if you somehow...SOMEHOW manage to get to the end of the game you will understand


----------



## Jelly (Dec 1, 2008)

Fallout 3. Pretty bad.


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 2, 2008)

Ikaeru said:


> Disgaea, if you include the "Dark Adonis Wins" ending, though Dis hardly deserves to be in any "worst" anything lists.


Thought of one:
_Worst Attempt at Being Generic Melodrama_
It's too funny to be good at it.


----------



## Range (Dec 4, 2008)

Golden Sun 1

"Oh hey! Let's get on the ship and go search for our friend and the place we promised to look for!"

*credits*


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

I finally got up off my arse and gave Quake 4 a bit of a bash. Now, I love Quake, always have but to be perfectly honest I think it's a bit silly knocking the ending to a game which is built around the premise of _"see those evil lookin' blokes there, you gotta shoot them in the face with nails"_. And yet, after slogging my way through numerous boxes of B&Q's finest nine inch nails, wiping out an entire race of cybernetic demon zombie aliens, you'd get a pat on the back and a _"Well done Soldier have a cigar because you're now officiall MAN incarnate!"._

No. You get an _"Oi! Jobsworth! Get on this bus and get lost_!", a nice little mid shot of your Stroggified corpse and then there's this disembodied typically evil sounding laugh.


----------



## assoluto (Dec 5, 2008)

Saints Row for sure had to be one of the worst.


----------



## Hero_the_cat (Dec 7, 2008)

Half-Life 2
KOTOR 2
Doom 3 - resrection of evil
Star Wars - Commandos
Conflict - GT 
Halo 2
Dynisty Warriors 3
Killer instinct (gb - orignal)

all awesome games but im left with an empty ending T^T
theres more but i can't think of the names.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

Hero_the_cat said:


> Doom 3 - resrection of evil


 
Comparing it to the Doom 3 ending, it wasn't all that bad.

Weird skull dragon bloke had a demonic slow-motion heart trinket device shoved down his throat causing him to explode [I think he did anyways, I only finished it the once...]. Giggle worthy.

Considerably better than Doom 3, which was basically a Cyberdemon falling over after having the Lament Configuration/Phantasm Ball tossed his way too many times, and discovering that the obviously evil scientists type person is now the earlier mentioned massive skull dragon bloke thing and enjoys laughing at you from in between dimensions.


----------



## TheComet (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know if it was listed here or not yet, but I'd include Assassin's Creed

they kinda just....leave you there....with a massive lack of information D:


----------



## Hero_the_cat (Dec 8, 2008)

Laze said:


> Comparing it to the Doom 3 ending, it wasn't all that bad.
> 
> Weird skull dragon bloke had a demonic slow-motion heart trinket device shoved down his throat causing him to explode [I think he did anyways, I only finished it the once...]. Giggle worthy.
> 
> Considerably better than Doom 3, which was basically a Cyberdemon falling over after having the Lament Configuration/Phantasm Ball tossed his way too many times, and discovering that the obviously evil scientists type person is now the earlier mentioned massive skull dragon bloke thing and enjoys laughing at you from in between dimensions.


 

so true ^_^


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Hero_the_cat said:


> so true ^_^


 
I hope Rage will have a considerably 'longer' ending. Both of the Doom 3 games and Quake 4 all had ending sequences that were pretty much over in under a minute.

Saying that though, if I think back to all the older Doom and Quake endings, they're just the same lines of text all over again:

_"Congratulations! You've single handedly destroyed the minions of hell!"_

_[pause for dramatics]_

_"OR HAVE YOU?!?!"_

Apart from the original Quake, in which a Lovecraftian monster gets a bit of a name drop ~


----------



## sdm42393 (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadow the Hedgehog's was pretty bad (well... all the one's that weren't the "final ending").


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I found Fallout 3 to be an awesome game but the fact that you have to die in the end does give it a bad ending. Doom 3's Ending was just stupid I mean you watch the soulcube cut the hell out of the cyberdemon and then close the hellhole. Lost Planet had a bad ending ending because the main character loses his memory again for the second time which I found to be stupid. COD 1's ending was lame because all you did was change the flag and take over Germany


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 9, 2008)

halo 3's ending sucked, i wanted more BANGS and explosions ;(


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

Ashyen
Tales of Symphonia
-"This tree shall be called..." *credits*

... *twitch twitch* I JUST PLAYED FOR 89 F***ING HOURS FOR THIS?!? F*** THAT!

Anise
-Animal Crossing
... OH C'MON! ALL THOSE HOURS OF WORKING AND COLLECTING BELLS AND ALL I GET IS A FREAKING STATUE? ... *stabs nearest bystander*

-Luigi's Mansion
Oh, thank God, I finally beat King Boo AND freed Mario AND defeated hundreds of ghosts and Boos... so what do I get? ... Rank D?!? Oh, my god, that thing's tiny compared to the mansion!


----------



## Ikaeru (Dec 10, 2008)

Pokemon Yellow, also rather anti-climatic. "You win, have a print-out!"


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 10, 2008)

^ To be fair, Red and Blue didn't even give you anything until you got all 150 and talked to the one dude.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the worst video game ending I can think of is the last cut scene in Dragon Ball Z Infinite World (DBZIW). I do not want to say the ending but if you seen the final episode Dragon Ball GT Anima the ending to DBZIW feel so cheep. It is like the people who were working the game were saying "great job on beating the game, but you still suck!"


----------



## Kero (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I'm going to assume that people coming to this thread are prepared for spoilers on games they're playing, so...

Metal Gear Solid 4.  I watched my friend play through this game, and needless to say, it's a very hyped cult series.  Who doesn't like guys in tight outfits sneaking around and killing people?  But at the end of this final game in the series, he means to put an end to his life, after all of his suffering, after having done so much for his country, being a Patriot, the very basis of the game, he takes the gun out of his mouth, and he gets talked to by his father for an extra 30 minutes of cutscene.  Some old bullshit.  <<;  He ends up living his life with what he has left.  Thanks, Konami.  You saved yourself from all the terrible script in the series, and you decided to let him live?  D:  By the way, who gets hit with Titanic and still lives?  Bullshit.


----------



## 50percentgrey (Dec 14, 2008)

How about some Action RPGs like:

Baulder's Gate: Dark Alliance 2
Champions of Norrath
Champions: Retrun to Arms
Untold Legends: Brotherhood of the Blade

The sad truth is, I've played and beaten all these games, and I think they should have made the endings more lengthy and cinematic, like the first Baulder's Gate: Dark Alliance!  Boy, that was a cliffhanger that truely didn't dissappoint!


----------



## XerxesQados (Dec 15, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> I found Fallout 3 to be an awesome game but the fact that you have to die in the end does give it a bad ending.



You don't have to. You can tell the paladin bitch to die instead, but then the narrator calls you a coward. And the game still ends without you getting to play the rest.

The thing is that you have no idea that the game is about to end when it does. Oh, and if you've got the super mutant buddy along with you who about 30 minutes earlier went through a highly irradiated room for you because he wouldn't die, you don't get to ask him to go into the highly irradiated room to save all of you. For some reason.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 15, 2008)

Metroid Fusion, the ending was all like "GZ, you have finished the game, now, do it all over again in a harder setting" -.-


----------



## Laze (Dec 16, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Metroid Fusion, the ending was all like "GZ, you have finished the game, now, do it all over again in a harder setting" -.-


 
Pretty much all side-scrolling Metroid games are like that, hehe.

Bonus the sound of me shouting _"TAKE IT OFF!"_ at the expected _oh look here's a Samus picture relative to how much stuff you found and if you're lucky she'll be all sultry at a bar_ bit.


----------



## Bigshow196 (Dec 17, 2008)

Myr said:


> Games with the worst endings ever? Let's see...
> 
> Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas -- Final mission was lame.
> 
> ...




lol what AC04 lacked in storyline, it made up for in gameplay. its truely something lost in nearly all ACs to follow.  And AC3 would have been tones better if they wouldnt have torn out the Japanese animation cutscenes. *which is one reason I want to ge tthe japanese copy of AC3*  AC 5 had a betterish ending, and 6, well, i'll leave it at that, lol.   

Ive never really played any GTAs other other than 1 and 2 *cant get into them*  though ive played theyre alter ego, Driver,  and i hated the ending in 3 and in Parallel Lanes.  Though the game itself *specially Parallel Lanes* held  to the classic Driver style of driving hitting stuff, get from point a to b in such and such time and deal with all kinda of shady characters, lol.  

Nearly all NFS games had sucky storyline/endings, and over the top races, lol.  though i wish the made a remake of the first High Stakes, it was the first NFS game I truely got into.  

And about halo2, dont you all mean Halo 3?  Lol whats up with the Legendary ending on that one?  Master chief magically floats back to earth/some other life supporting planet?  i didnt get it.  

But the game, to me, and my friend who played it at the same time to see who can get to the end quicker, and everyone that played it and pitched in with helping beat it, said, without a shoadow of a dout, that XIII had to worst ending of any game ever played in the history of forever.   Its the cliff hanger of all cliff hander, cause it says to be continued, and it never does, lol.  and there is no part two either.  and was worse, is the game ends how it started out, with you on a boat, looking you memoy after washing up on the beach, and fighting through the game from the end to the beginning and to the end again only to find out that the game loops, lol.  though, XIII was fun to play and gave me a chance to use real world weapons for once other than those in COD

sorry for the long reply, just wanted to add on to what you said


----------



## contaminant0 (Jan 1, 2009)

I posit Prince of Persia, just for its surprising linearity.  No, I don't want to do that.  I've learned my lesson about screwing with gods, that's what started the whole thing.

I just want to get my donkey, say goodbye, and go get carpets.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2009)

Gauntlet Dark Legacy.

After spending hours smashing your way through th levels you get a montage of monsters dying and Summner saying that you beat the game.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 2, 2009)

Drakengard 1...that shizz is messed...so mabye not the worst...yeah
*twitch* gah babies >x<


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 5, 2009)

Myr said:


> Final Fantasy 9 -- You kill dragons!



You just slaughtered my childhood :sad:


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Quake 4 has the worst ending ever..


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 6, 2009)

Argon said:


> As I understand it, the problem with the english version of FF7 was that they changed alot of the story around, as well as mis-translated alot of the game. Put those things together and you have a game that isen't what it was meant to be.


Chalk it up to what you will, but the English FFVII was really little more than an expanded rehash of FFVI.
Red XIII was enough to justify its existence, though--but just barely.
Still, at least he wasn't utterly useless like Mog and Umaro.
...ever notice that FF hates its furry characters?


> FF8 I haven't finished, I spend more time playing the mini-card game than the actual game >< .


Triple Triad is the best card mini-game in any game, ever--because it wasn't random, it was actually something you could win, and--thanks to the Quezacotl's Card Mod ability--there was a reason to play besides the mini-game itself.
Tetra Master sucked and was pointless >_<
Though if you have to play THAT long, odds are you're doing it wrong. Check out "Granny's Hand-Holding Guide to Cards" on GameFAQs if you like.


Myr said:


> Final Fantasy 8 -- Has got nothing on FF7! Really boring and tedious.


Ugh, why do people always need to compare...?
Besides which FF7 really wasn't that great to begin with...
_Go to *Hell!!* Damn fankids!!_


> Final Fantasy 9 -- You kill dragons!





Spoiler



...never mind that Fratley and Zidane come back from the (presumed) dead in a Deus ex Machina of Hollywood proportions; never mind that the final boss just kinda shows up out of nowhere; never mind that FF9's story was the weakest and least original of all the FFs up to that point; never mind that 3/4 of the characters were either whiny, lacking intelligence, or both; no, the ending was the worst because you kill dragons.


I'm surprised my palm hasn't fused with my face after all the FF fankid crap I've seen.

Speaking of Squenix games, I've been told Project Sylpheed was just one clichÃ© after another storywise, so...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Baulders gate two (i dont really remember what the exact game title was). My buddy and i played through that shit like three dozen times cause we were so excited about the third game that the end of the second one was advertising then they ended up not making a third...


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 10, 2009)

Halo 2 could have been better, but it hyped up Halo 3 which is a good marketing strategy on their part.
I hae not played enough games to say any others.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Gauntlet Dark Legacy.
> 
> After spending hours smashing your way through th levels you get a montage of monsters dying and Summner saying that you beat the game.



Do you get an infinite anti-death halo like in Legends?

I was surprised that I busted my ass enough to become a lvl99 Jackal in that game.

To summarize Gauntlet Legends:

Use legendary weapons to help kill the four world bosses to fight Skorne, then a fifth world opens up but no boss, then you realize you need to find the 13 rune stones to go to the final level which is Hell (how original). You kill Skorne the last time. You get a short ending which the summoner banishes his antagonist brother to Hell.  You get a halo and the rest is just sandbox, or invite a newbie friend and help him survive till he can hold his own. teh edn.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

It's either the C64 version of Gryzor (what they called Contra in Europe) where after you kill the final boss, you get something along the lines of this:

"Congratulations! Unfortunately, destroying the alien heart activates a self-destruct which destroys the world. How sad."

Better than Spider-Man Maximum Carnage, where defeating the evil Carnage rewards you with:

'GAME COMPLETE'


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

Worst endings?  I'll stick with relatively recent games.

Indigo Prophecy
Prince of Persia 360
Halo 2
Dead Space
Final Fantasy X, IX, and VII
and
Event Rising

Why?

Well the majority of the games I listed don't let the player feel any sort of accomplishment at the end.  They're all pretty unsatisfying because it feels like you spent X number of hours playing the game, fighting darkness, vanquishing evil, whatever for nothing.  And in one instance the ending FORCES you to undo everything you did when playing the game.  What the hell is up with that!?

The FF games are an exception to this, but the endings are still terrible.  Not because they're tragic, but because they're cliched and predictable fantasy endings.  The heroes saved the day and there was NO loss on their part.  Everyone's happy because the world didn't blow the fuck up.  Whoopie.  Alright so there is some tragedy in FFX's ending, but it was such a cop-out attempt at tragedy that it ends up being really lame instead.  And I will admit that the middle of FFVII is also meant to be tragic, but I didn't feel that the character you lose was characterized very strongly in the first place.  At least not enough for me to care one way or the other.  When it happened I was like, "Wow, that Sephiroth guy is a real douche." but that was it.  Besides that happens in the MIDDLE of the game.  If they spent an ass load of time characterizing everyone before hand and it happened at the end, then I would have probably liked it better and cared more.

Though I suppose that the above makes me sound like a calloused prick.  FFVII just wasn't the first RPG I ever played, like it was for people like my brother who swear up and down that it's the best game ever.  And now I'm horribly off topic. :/

Note: I didn't mention games I've never beaten.


----------



## Beck (Jan 19, 2009)

Fable 2. 

Seriously. 

Of the three ending choices, only Love is reasonable, simply because you need your dog. The other two are pointless.

Not to mention the ending was rushed and insanely boring u_u


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 19, 2009)

halo 2 and fable 2

i did two options love and greed i love my dog on that game, but if you need to dig a hole it goes straight to where the spot is i still miss my dog tho.


----------



## Supertoaster (Jan 20, 2009)

This _might_ cause me to get flamed. I going to have to say Assassin's Creed. Now...before you go and eat out my intestines with a blunt spork...let me say that the game- Freakin. Epic. Now...as for the ending, BIGGEST CLIFFHANGER EVAR!!!!!!!!!! D:<  It made sit there for hours on end trying to figure out what all the symbols and markings meant until I had to use the Interwebs. I'm not saying the ending wsa bad really, just that it the fact that the scientists throw you in a room until your demise is just so irratating. Also they havent even announced somewhat or a hint of a release date.


----------



## Slade (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG ASSASSINZ CREED R TEH BEST GAME EVAR HOW DARE U INSULT IT RAAAAAGE!
Seriously, Halo 2 had the worst cliffhanger. I was disappointed by CoD4's ending though. The anchormen are so unconvincing, and shooting everyone from behind is pretty anticlimatic.


----------



## Ruissu (Jan 21, 2009)

My vote was
 Saints Row
 Dead Rising on hand had multiple endings and some were pretty sorry.


----------



## Nelfarion (Jan 23, 2009)

Halo 2
Dues Ex: Invisible War
Indiana Jones and the Infernal machine
System Shock 2
Doom 3
Jade Empire
Dragonshard


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought fallout 3's ending was a little crappy. At least compared to the "over 100 endings" thing they said when all they could dish out was what I think 3?


----------



## Kero (Jan 24, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> I thought fallout 3's ending was a little crappy. At least compared to the "over 100 endings" thing they said when all they could dish out was what I think 3?



Well, to be perfectly fair, there was little flexibility they had.  It had to be your character, and with a big choice at the end, they made the ending something that you choose, staying true to the concept of karma.  It would be silly to have an evil character and be FORCED to do good.

It wasn't a fulfilling ending, but it was fun to hear that my intents weren't as pure as my father's.  xP  At least, my bitch's.  She was mad as hell, and she was taking her anger out on the world.


----------



## N8! (Jan 25, 2009)

Legend of Kage:  Game was mad hard, and at the end, you just started over.


----------



## fivecrazyfurries (Jan 26, 2009)

For the over the top general awesomeness of Bioshock I don't know why they had to put such a generic hulk boss at the end. I loved having to fight the big daddies as semi-bosses then fight normal people as the hardest bosses.

Also, for the good ending, how did you get out of being a big-daddy?


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 26, 2009)

MOTHER3, because the unused boss would have been much better.


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 27, 2009)

TehBrownPup said:


> MOTHER3, because the unused boss would have been much better.


...what does the final boss have to do with the actual ending, honestly? They could've just as easily written that boss in and had the same ending >_>;


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

Wizards and Warriors III


----------



## Raithah (Jan 27, 2009)

Cave Story, every ending except for Sacred Grounds.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jan 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy 10 hands down.  Come on, Tidus a dream!?  And the blasphomy that came after being 10-2 was just horrible.


----------



## reian (Jan 28, 2009)

Portal....because it did end....:'(


----------



## thirtyseven (Jan 30, 2009)

KrazFabbit said:


> I'm going to have to place my vote on Neverwinter Nights 2. It was a great game up to the very end.



Very true. It's like they ran out of time/money.

Everything else was professionally voiced FMV, the ending was like a powerpoint demo voiced by an assistant producer.

Ackpht.


----------

